# الآثار المصرية ...متجدد



## اني بل (3 أبريل 2015)

*معبد الأقصر*

معبد الأقصر معبد كبير من المعابد المصرية القديمةالمعقدة يقع على الضفة الشرقية لنهر النيل في مدينة الأقصراليوم المعروفة باسم (طيبة القديمة). تأسس سنة 1400 قبل الميلاد. شُيد معبد الأقصر لعبادة آمون رعوزوجته موت وابنهما خونسو؛ وهي الآرباب التي يطلق عليها أيضا لقب الثالوث الطيبي (ثالوث طيبة). تم تشييد معبد الأقصر في عهد ملوك الأسرة الثامنة عشر، والأسرة التاسعة عشرة. وأهم الأبنية القائمة بالمعبد هي تلك التي شيدها الملكان أمنحوتب الثالث (1397-1360 ق.م.) ورمسيس الثاني (1290-1223 ق.م.) (الذي أضاف إلى المعبد الفناء المفتوح والصرح والمسلتين). كما أقام الملك تحتمس الثالث (1490-1436 ق.م.) مقاصير لزوار ثالوث طيبة المقدس، كما قام توت عنخ آمون (1348-1337 ق.م.) باستكمال نقوش جدرانه. وقد دمرت المقصورة الثلاثية التي كانت قد شيدت من قبل في عهد الملكة حتشبسوتوالملك تحتمس الثالث (من الأسرة الثامنة عشرة)؛ ثم أعيد بناؤها في عهد الملك رمسيس الثاني. سمي المعبد أيضاً “إيبت رسيت” (وتعني الحرم الجنوبي أو المكان الخاص بآمون رع). وهو من أحسن المعابد المصرية حفظاً وأجملها بناء، وفيه يتجلى تخطيط المعبد المصري أوضح ما يكون
 




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


 
هالموضوع هدية مني  *tamav maria* وكل اخ واخت مصرية من حقهم ان يفخروا بآثار وطنهم ...وطني 
 
 https://farahe.wordpress.com/category/%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A7%D8%AB%D8%A7%D8%B1-%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%B5%D8%B1%D9%8A%D8%A9/
​


----------



## اني بل (3 أبريل 2015)

*  معبد الكرنك*
معبد الكرنك من علامات الأقصرفي مصرالمميزة  حيث كان كل ملك من الملوك المتعاقبين يحاول جعل معبده الأكثر روعة. ليتميز  به عن سلفه لذلك تحولت معابد الكرنك إلى دليل كامل وتشكيلة تظهر مراحل  تطور الفنّ المصري القديم والهندسة المعمارية الفرعونية المميزة.  تبعد المسافة بين الأقصر والكرنك 3 كيلومترات، يتخللها علي جانبي الطريق عدد كبير من تماثيل أبي الهول الصغيرة أو ما يعرف بطريق الكباش. ويعتبر معبد الكرنك أكبر دار للعبادة مُسَوَّر على وجه الأرضواحدة من أهم المواقع ومثيرة للإعجاب في مجمع معبد الكرنك هو معبد آمون رع، مع العالم الشهير العظمى بهو الأعمدة الخاص به.النقاش  لا يزال مستمرا حول ما إذا تم إنشاء هذه البنية التي تلوح في الأفق مع  الأعمدة قدم لها 69 من قبل أمنحتب الثالث أو سيتي الأول، على الرغم من أنه  تم الانتهاء من قبل رمسيس الثاني.واسعة وكاملة من المواقع الرائعة، معبد الكرنك هو واحد من المواقع الأكثر زيارة في مصر

​











































​


----------



## اني بل (3 أبريل 2015)

*الكنيسة المعلقة اوكنيسة العذراء – مصر

*​ تقع الكنيسة المعلقة في حي مصر القديمة، في منطقة القاهرة القبطية الأثرية الهامة، فهي على مقربة من جامع عمرو بن العاص، ومعبد بن عزرااليهودي، وكنيسة القديس مينا بجوار حصن بابليون، وكنيسة الشهيد مرقوريوس (أبو سيفين)، وكنائس عديدة أخرى. وسميت بالمعلقة لأنها بنيت على برجين من الأبراج القديمة للحصن الروماني (حصن بابليون)، ذلك الذي كان قد بناه الإمبراطور تراجان في القرن الثاني الميلادي، وتعتبر المعلقة هي أقدم الكنائس التي لا تزال باقية في مصرتذهب بعض الروايات إلى أن الكنيسة بنيت على أنقاض مكان احتمت فيه العائلة المقدسة (السيدة مريم العذراء، المسيح الطفل، والقديس يوسف النجار) أثناء الثلاث سنوات التي قضوها في مصرهروبا من هيرودس حاكم فلسطين الذي كان قد أمر بقتل الأطفال تخوفا من نبوؤة وردته. والبعض يرى أنها مكان لقلاية (مكان للخلوة) كان يعيش فيها أحد الرهبان النساء، في واحد من السراديب الصخرية المحفورة في المكان .جددت الكنيسة عدة مرات خلال العصر الإسلامي مرة في خلافة هارون الرشيد حينما طلب البطريرك الأنبا مرقس من الوالي الإذن بتجديد الكنيسة. ومرة في عهد العزيز بالله الفاطمي الذي سمح للبطريرك افرام السرياني بتجديد كافة كنائس مصر، وإصلاح ما تهدم. ومرة ثالثة في عهد الظاهر لإعزاز دين الله. كانت مقرا للعديد من البطاركة منذ القرن الحادي عشر، وكان البطريرك خريستودولوس هو أول من اتخذ الكنيسة المعلقة مقرا لبابا الإسكندرية، وقد دفن بها عدد من البطاركة في القرنين الحادي عشر والثاني عشر، ولا تزال توجد لهم صور وأيقونات بالكنيسة تضاء لها الشموع، وكانت تقام بها محاكمات الكهنة، والأساقفة، ومحاكمات المهرطقين فيها أيضا، وتعتبر مزارا هاما للـأقباط، نظرا لقدمها التاريخي، وارتباط المكان بالعائلة المقدسة، ووجودها بين كنائس وأديرة لـقديسينأجلاء، فتسهل زيارتهم

​ 

 

 

 

 

 





 

 



 

 

 

 

 

 





​


----------



## اني بل (3 أبريل 2015)

*دير** مار أنطونيوس مصر*​ دير مار أنطونيوس هو دير الأقباط الأرثوذكسMonastery of Saint Anthony يقف في واحة في الصحراء الشرقية لمصر، في الجزء الجنوبي من محافظة السويس. مخبأة في عمق جبال البحر الأحمر، وتقع 334كم (208 ميل)جنوب شرق القاهرة. وهو واحد من أقدم الأديرة في العالم، جنبا إلى جنب مع دير سانت كاترين في جبل سيناء، جميع الذي aussiهذا يضع المطالبة الى اللقب.تم تأسيس دير مار أنطونيوس من قبل أتباع القديس أنتوني، وقد تعتبر منك أن تكون الراهب الأول. دير القديس أنطونيوس هي واحدة من أبرز الأديرة في مصر وأثرت بشدة تشكيل العديد من المؤسسات القبطية، وعززت الرهبنة بشكل عام​
​

 

 

 

​ 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## اني بل (3 أبريل 2015)

*اديرة وادي النطرون*​
وادي النطرون مدينة مصريةتتبع محافظة البحيرة. تقع على الأطراف الشمالية الشرقية للصحراء الغربية المصرية،وذلك في منتصف الطريق الصحراوي الرابط بين القاهرة والإسكندريةتقريباً؛ ومواجهة لمدينة السادات. كان  لوادي النطرون مكانة كبيرة في العصر الفرعوني لاستخراج ملح النطرون منها  المستخدم في تحنيط الموتى، كذلك اكتسبت صفة التقديس في المسيحية لمرور  العائلة المقدسة بها. وقد عرفت المنطقة بعدة أسماء أشهرها: حقل الملح  وشيهيت والإسقيط كان أول تجمع رهباني مسيحي على أرض وادي النطرون يعود للقرن الرابع الميلاديعلى يد مقار الكبيرالذي أنشأ دير الأنبا مقار،وهو دير عامر حتى الآن بجانب ثلاثة أديرة أخرى، وهي: دير الأنبا بيشوي ودير البراموس ودير السريان. وكانت المنطقة تحوي حوالي 700 دير في النصف الثاني من القرن الرابع الميلادي. لذلك تُعد المنطقة من أهم المناطق المكرّمة بالنسبة لأتباع الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية

​
 

 


​
*دير الأنبا بيشوي*
*
*​
هو أكبر الأديرة العامرة الأربعة، ويُنسب هذا الدير إلى الأنبا بيشويالذي كان تلميذاً للأنبا مقار الكبير،وقام بإنشائه بقيادته لمجموعة من الرهبان أواخر القرن الرابع الميلاديوتبلغ  مساحته نحو فدانين، ويضم خمسة كنائس، أكبرها “كنيسة الأنبا بيشوي”؛ وهو  أكبر كنائس وادي النطرون، بجانب مبنى للضيافة وحديقة واسعة ومكتبة والمائدة  الأثرية وبئر الشهداء، بجانب العديد من القلالي التي يقطن بها الرهبان

​


 



​
*دير العذراء – السريان*
*
*​
هو أصغر الأديرة بمنطقة وادي النطرون على الإطلاق؛ إذ تبلغ مساحته الأثرية حوالي فداناً واحداً و13 قيراطاً. ويقع ما بين دير الأنبا مقار ودير البراموس، وقد أسس على يد رهبان سوريونفي القرن السادس الميلاديويحتوي الدير على أربع كنائس وحصن وقصراً للضيافة بجانب قلالي الرهبان والمائدة كباقي الأديرة بالمنطقةويشتهر الدير بوجود القلاية الأصلية التي كان يعتكف بها الأنبا بيشوي

​




​
*دير العذراء – البراموس*​
يُنسب  هذا الدير إلى السيدة العذراء مريم ومكسيموس ودوماديوس الرومانيين؛ فمعنى  كلمة البراموس “الذي للروم”.، وقد أُسس في القرن السادس الميلادي. ويقع الدير على مساحة 880 فدانفي أقصى شمال وادى النطرون ويبعد عن استراحة “الرست هاوس” على طريق القاهرة   الإسكندرية الصحراويحوالى 12 كم. ويضم الدير خمسة كنائس أثرية ومكتبة تحتوي على مئات المخطوطات بلغاتٍ شتّى، بجانب الحصن وقصر الضيافة ومخبز وبعض المخازن​
*دير الأنبا مقار*​
دير القديس أنبا مقار الكبير ويُعرف مُختصراً باسم دير الأنبا مقار ودير أبو مقار، هو دير قبطي أرثوذكسي،وأحد الأديرةالعامرة الأربعة بصحراء وادي النطرون  غرب دلتا النيل شمال  مصر،فالدير يقع في مواجهة المدخل الجنوبي الغربي لمدينة الساداتوعلى حافة منخفض وادي النطرون. ُنسب هذا الدير إلى الأنبا مقار الكبير، وهو تلميذ للأنبا أنطونيوس الكبيرمؤسس الرهبانية المسيحية، وعلى ذلك ترهب مقار الكبير واعتكف بصحراء وادي النطرون،وقد بدأ بإنشاء صومعته في الثلث الأخير من القرن الرابع الميلادي على الأرجحتبلغ مساحة الدير الإجمالية حوالي 11.34 كم2،ويحتوي الدير على سبع كنائس، ثلاثة منها داخل الدير وأربعة أعلى حصن الدير. هناك  أيضاً مساكن للرهبان المعروفة بالقلالي، وكذلك توجد مطبعة ومكتبة تضم  مخطوطات نادرة، وهناك مساكن للعاملين بالدير من غير الرهبان

 

 





















​


----------



## اني بل (3 أبريل 2015)

*كنيسة السيدة مريم العذراء مصر*​
الكنيسة  القبطية الأرثوذكسية السيدة مريم العذراء المعروفة أيضا باسم الكنيسة  المعلقة هي واحدة من أقدم الكنائس في مصر وتاريخ الكنيسة هذا يعود إلى  القرن الثالث الميلادي.  ​
Saint Virgin Mary’s Coptic Orthodox ChurchHanging ​
،الكنيسة  مرتفعة. المدخل من الشارع هو من خلال البوابات الحديدية تحت قوس الحجري  المدبب. ثم ينظر إلى الواجهة في القرن التاسع عشر مع جرس الأبراج التوأم  وراء فناء ضيق مزينة بفن التصاميم الحديثة من الكتاب المقدس. الشرفة  الخارجية بنيت في القرن الحادي عشر.

​


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## اني بل (3 أبريل 2015)

*دير سانت كاترين مصر*​ 
يقع دير سانت كاترين St. Catherine’s Monastery في جنوب سيناء بمصر أسفل جبل كاترين أعلى الجبال في مصر، بالقرب من جبل موسى. ويقال عنه أنه أقدم دير في العالم، يعد مزارا سياحيا حيث تقصده أفواج سياحية، وهو معتزل، يديره رئيس الدير وهو أسقف سيناء















​




















































​


----------



## اني بل (3 أبريل 2015)

*وادي الملوك *

وادي  الملوك هو وادي يقع على الضفة الغربية من نهر النيل بالقرب من طيبة في مصر  ، لمدة 450 سنة أثناء عهد الدولة الحديثة من تاريخ قدماء المصريين التي  امتدت من 1539 إلى 1075 قبل الميلاد بمثابة مقبرة لفراعنة تلك الفترة حيث  يوجد في هذا الوادي الصخري الذي يبلغ مساحته مايقارب 20,000 متر مربع 27  قبرا ملكيا تعود لثلاثة أسر وهي الأسرة المصرية الثامنة عشر و الأسرة  المصرية التاسعة عشر والأسرة المصرية العشرون تم اكتشافه لحد هذا اليوم يعتقد ان الوادي يضم على اقل تقدير 30 قبورا أخرى لم يتم اكتشافها لحد الآن. القبور  المكتشفة في وادي الملوك لحد الآن وحسب الترتيب الزمني لحكم الفراعنة تعود  إلى تحوتمس الأول و أمنحوتپ الثاني و توت عنخ أمون و حورمحب وهم من الأسرة  المصرية الثامنة عشر و رمسيس الأول و سيتي الأول و رمسيس الثاني وآمينمسيس  وسيتي الثاني و سبتاح و هم من الأسرة المصرية التاسعة عشر و ست ناختي و  رمسيس الثالث و رمسيس الرابع و رمسيس الخامس و رمسيس التاسع وهم من الأسرة  المصرية العشرون. وهناك قبور أخرى لفراعنة مجهولين لازالت المحاولات جارية  لمعرفتهم.
​
​ 

 


 



​ 

 

 

 



 





 

​


----------



## اني بل (3 أبريل 2015)

*أبو سمبل*
*معالم النوبة إلى فيلة*

هو موقع أثري يضم اثنين من صخور المعبد الضخمة في جنوب مصرعلى الضفة الغربية لبحيرة ناصرنحو 290 كم جنوب غرب أسوان. وهو جزء من منظمة اليونسكو لمواقع التراث العالمي المعروف باسم “آثار النوبة“، والتي تبدأ من اتجاه جريان النهر من أبو سمبل إلى فيلة بالقرب من اسوان.المعابد المزدوجة كانت أصلا منحوتة من الجبال في عهد الملك رمسيس الثاني في القرن ال 13th قبل الميلاد، كنصب دائم له وللملكة نفرتاري، للاحتفال بذكرى انتصاره في معركة قادش. ومع ذلك، ففي 1960 تم نقل مجمع المنشآت كليةً لمكان آخر، على تلة اصطناعية مصنوعة من هيكل القبة، وفوق خزان السد العالي في أسوان.​ وكان من الضروري نقل المعابد لتجنب تعرضهم للغرق خلال إنشاء بحيرة ناصر، وتشكل خزان المياه الاصطناعي الضخم بعد بناء السد العالي في أسوانعلى نهر النيل. ولا زالت أبو سمبل واحدة من أفضل المناطق لجذب السياحة في مصر

​ 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 





​ 

​


​


----------



## اني بل (3 أبريل 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]دينة طيبة القديمة ومقبرتها[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]في مصر[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]طيبة  هي عاصمة مصر في عصري الأمربوطوريتين الوسطى والجديدة و مدينة الإله أمون.  شاهدة على الحضارة المصريّة يوم بلغت ذروتها بما فيها من معابد وقصور  الكرنك والاقصر ومقابر وادي الملوك ووادي الملكات.

[/FONT]​  

​  

​  

​  

​  

​  

​  

​  

​ 

​ 

​  

​  

​ ​  

​ 

​ [FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 

​ 

​  

​​


----------



## اني بل (3 أبريل 2015)

*أهرامات الجيزة*

*الهرم الأكبر:(خوفو)*​ 
أحد  عجائب الدنيا السبع , شيد سنة 2650 ق.م تقريباً , ويعد يعتبرأعظم بناء  حجري في العالم، ينسب للملك (خوفو) الأسرة الرابعة، بناه المهندس (حم  أونو)، قاعدة الهرم مربعة الشكل طول كل ضلع في الأصل 230 متراً، وكان  ارتفاعه في الأصل 146 متراً، وأصبح الآن 137 متراً، زاوية بنائه 5،51 درجة،  بني هذا الهرم بطريقة ضغط الهواء، عدد الأحجار التي استخدمت في بنائه  حوالي 2300000 كتلة حجريّة ووزنها في المتوسّط 5،2 طن، وطبقاً للإحصائيّات  يتضح أن مساحة هذا الهرم تتسع لمجلس البرلمان وكاتدرائيّة القديس (بولس) في  انجلترا، وإحصائيّة أخرى توضح أن المساحة تكفي تشييد كتدرائيات (فلورنسا)  و(ميلانو) و(القديس بولس)، ولو أن الأحجار التي شيّد بها الهرم قطعت إلى  أجزاء يصل حجم كل منها قدم مربعة ووضعت بجانب بعضها لأصبح طولها ثلثي طول  الكرة الأرضية عند خط الاستواء، أطلق عليه (خوفو) اسم (الأفق)

​ 

 

 

​ 



​
*الهرم الثاني: خفرع*​ 
بناه  الملك خفرع جنوب غرب هرم أبيه خوفو. و ، ما زال محتفظاً بجزء من كسائه في  قمته حتى الآن، يبلغ ارتفاعه 143,5 متراً وطول كل ضلع 215,5 متراً، وزاوية  ميله 53,10ْ، يقع في مستوى سطح الأرض، والمدخل يؤدي إلى ممر هابط، سقفه من  الجرانيت وزاوية انحداره 22ْ، ينتهي عند متراس ندخل منه إلى ممر أفقي، ثم  ممر منحدر يؤدي إلى حجيرة يطلق عليها خطأ حجيرة الدفن وهي فارغة منحوتة في  الصخر، ويستمر الدهليز إلى متراس آخر نجده يرتفع إلى أعلى بممر أفقي ينتهي  بحجيرة الدفن، وهذه الحجرة سقفها جمالوني مشيد بالحجر الجيري، وتكاد تكون  منتصف الهرم، أطلق خفرع على هرمه اسم (العظيم)

​ 

 

 

​







*الهرم الثالث: مقنرع*​ 
بناه  الملك منكاروع ابن الملك خفرع. ، طول كل ضلع من أضلاعه 5،108 متراً  وارتفاعه في الأصل 5،66 متراً وزاوية ميله 51 درجة، أمّا مدخله في الناحية  الشمالية يرتفع نحو أربعة أمتار فوق مستوى الأرض، ويؤدي إلى ممر هابط  طوله31 متراً، وزاوية انحداره بسيطة، سقفه من الجرانيت ثم بعد ذلك نجد  دهليزاً مبطناً بالأحجار، ويؤدي إلى ممر أفقي فيه ثلاثة متاريس،وبعد ذلك  نصل إلى حجرة الدفن، وعثر على تابوت خشبي عليه اسمه وبه مومياؤه محفوظة  بالمتحف البريطاني أطلق (منكاورع) على هرمه اسم (المقدّس)

​ 

 

 





​ 

*الملك خوفو*

يعتبر  ثاني ملوك الأسرة الرابعة، تولى الحكم بعد وفاة والده (سنفرو)، اسمه  الكامل (خنم خواف لي ) أي (المعبود خنوم الذي يحميني)، يعتقد العلماء أنه  أصلا من قرية (بني حسن) (منعت خوفو) أي (مرضعة خوفو)، ولا يعرف الكثير عن  الأحداث الهامة في فترة حكمه، إلا أنه أرسل البعثات إلى وادي المغارة، حيث  وجد اسمه وصورة تمثله وهو يهوي على رأس شخص بدبوس قاتل؛ وذلك لإحضار  الفيروز، وله تمثال وحيد عثر عليه في (أبيدوس) من العاج، نقش اسمه على كرسي  العرش، وطول التمثال خمسة سنتيمترات، وهو الآن بالمتحف المصري حكم طبقا  لبردية (تورين) حوالي ثلاث وعشرين سنة، وينسب له الهرم الأكبر من أهرامات  الجيزة ، وهو أضخم بناء حجري في العالم وأطلق عليه اسم (آخت خوفو) بمعنى  أفق خوفو

*الملك خفرع*

الملك  الرابع في الأسرة الرابعة تزوج من الأميرة (مراس عنخ) الثالثة يذكر المؤرخ  مانيتون أنه حكم ست وعشرين سنة ينسب له الهرم الثاني من أهرام الجيزة ،  وهو أقل ارتفاعا من هرم (خوفو) ، كان ارتفاعه في الأصل مائة وثلاثة وأربعين  مترا ونصف، وأصبح الآن مائة و ستة و ثلاثين مترا ونصف، أقيم على مساحة  تبلغ مئتين وخمس عشر مترامربعا ونصف المتر المربع، وللهرم مدخلان في الجهة  الشمالية،ومازال الهرم يحتفظ بجزء من كسائه عند القمة، عثر في معبد الوادي  الخاص بمجموعته الهرمية على تماثيل من حجر الشست، بينهم تمثال يعتبر من  أجمل ما أنتجه فن النحت المصري، وهو موجود بالمتحف المصري، وينسب له أيضا  نحت صخرة تمثال (أبي الهول)

*عدد الذين اشتركوا في بناء أهرامات الجيزة قد بلغ 100000 عامل .

*المصدر من موقع /gizapyramid.tripod
​


----------



## اني بل (3 أبريل 2015)

*اثار الكنائس القبطية*​ 
*اثار القاهرة القبطية*​ *الكنيسة المعلقة

*​ أقيمت  في القرن الرابع فوق البوابة الجنوبية لحصن بابليون تكريماً للعذراء مريم  ويوجد ضمن محتوياتها النفيسة لوحة منقوشة على الجدران تمثل الميلاد وترجع  إلى القرن الرابع عشر.

​ 




الكنيسة المعلقة

​ 




الكنيسة المعلقة

​ *كنيسة القديس سرجيوس** (أبي سرجه)

*​ ترجع إلى القرن الخامس الميلادي , وقد بنيت فوق مغارة يعتقد أن العائلة المقدسة كانت تقيم فيها أثناء هروبها إلى مصر.

​ 




كنيسة القديس سرجيوس ​ *كنيسة الروم الأورثوذكس

*​ بنيت على أحد أبراج حصن بابليون على الطراز البازيليكي ذات قبة دائرية.

​ 




كنيسة الروم الأورثوذكس (مارجرجس

​ *المتحف القبطي*​ يضم أجمل مجموعة آثار وفنون قبطية في العالم ومن بينها مخطوطات مصورة وأيقونات ومنسوجات تعكس تاريخ الحضارة القبطية.

​ 




المتحف القبطي

​ 



​ 



​ 




من محتويات المتحف​ *كنيسة القديس مرقوريوس (ابو سيفين)

*​ بها  مجموعة فريدة من أعمال الفن القبطي تضم 175 أيقونة عليها مناظر من العهد  القديم (التوراه) والعهد الجديد (الإنجيل) ونقوش على الجدران وكليشيهات  وزجاج ذات رسوم ملونة.

​ 





​ المصدر من موقع / gizapyramid.tripod​


----------



## اني بل (3 أبريل 2015)

*تمثال ابو الهول*​ 
أبو الهول هو تمثاللمخلوق أسطوري بجسم أسدورأس إنسان يقع على هضبة الجيزة على الضفة الغربية من النيل في الجيزة، مصر. وهو أقدم المنحوتات الضخمة المعروفة, يبلغ طوله 73.5 م, وعرضه 6 م, وارتفاعه 20.22 م. يعتقد أن قدماء المصريين بنوه في عهد الفرعون خفرع (2558-2532 قبل الميلاد)، باني الهرم الثاني في الجيزة.

وقد  اختلفت الآراء فيما يمثله هذا التمثال، فالرأي القديم أنه يمثل الملك خفرع  جامعا بين قوة الأسد وحكمة الإنسان. بعض علماء الآثار يعتقد أن الملك خوفو  هو الذي بناه حيث وجه أبو الهول يشبه تمثالا لخوفو، ولا تشبه تماثيل  خفرع). والواقع أن مسألة من هو باني أبو الهول لا زالت مفتوحة للبحث. ويقال  أنه إنه يمثل إله الشمس “حور-إم-آخت”،  والدليل علي ذلك المعبد الذي يواجه التمثال حيث كانت تجري له فيه الطقوس  الدينية. وقد ظل ذلك راسخا في عقول المصريين طوال تاريخهم حيث اعتبروه  تمثال للإله “حور-إم-آخت”، وكانو يتعبدون له ويقيمون اللوحات باسمه ومن  أشهر هذه اللوحات تلك الخاصة بالملك تحتمس الرابعمن الأسرة الثامنة عشروالتي تعرف بلوحة الحلم. إما عن اسم “أبو الهول” والأشتقاق اللغوي له، فيبدو أن اصله يرجع إلي الدولة الحديثة حين نزل قوم من الكنعانيينإلي منطقة الجيزةوشاهدوا التمثال الذي يمثل الإله “حور” وربطوا بينه وبين إله لديهم هو “هورون”  ثم حرف هذا الاسم إلي “حورونا” الذي حرف بدوره إلي “هول” حيث قاعدة  الإبدال بين الحاء والهاء في اللغة العربية. أما لفظة “أبو” فيبدوا أنها  تحريف للكلمة المصرية القديمة “بو” التي تعني “مكان”، وفي هذه الحالة يصبح  معني الاسم “مكان الإله حور” ,فيما قام الإغريق القدماءباستنساخ نسختهم الأنثوية من ذلك الكائن​
​






 



​ 












​ 

 



​ 



​


----------



## +ماريا+ (3 أبريل 2015)

موضوع روعه يا انى 
ومتابعه اكيد الاثار المصريه


----------



## اني بل (3 أبريل 2015)

[YOUTUBE]sXElZmwCfj0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## اني بل (3 أبريل 2015)

[YOUTUBE]LvIKZXtZQdY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ميشيل فريد (3 أبريل 2015)

*موضوع متميز واكثر من رائع ......*


----------



## كلدانية (4 أبريل 2015)

موضوع جميل ورااائع 
متابعة معاك اني​


----------



## اني بل (6 أبريل 2015)

[YOUTUBE]sXElZmwCfj0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 أبريل 2015)

موضوع راااائع -- تسلم يدك --


----------



## اني بل (7 أبريل 2015)

ميشيل فريد قال:


> *موضوع متميز واكثر من رائع ......*



ربنا يباركك ياغالي


----------



## اني بل (7 أبريل 2015)

كلدانية قال:


> موضوع جميل ورااائع
> متابعة معاك اني​



ربنا يباركك حبيبتي ههههههه
شكرااا لدعمكم ...
لسى الباقي مش خلصوا رح اشهل فيهم عشان فترة الأعياد نشاطي رح يخف


----------



## اني بل (7 أبريل 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> موضوع راااائع -- تسلم يدك --



ميرسي ..
كل سنة وانتِ طيبة حبيبتي


----------



## اني بل (7 أبريل 2015)

*سقارة*

*يعد هرم سقارة من اقدم الاهرام الموجودة في مصر وهو خاص  بملك زوسر او (نثري خت ) ويسمي هرم زوسر بالهرم المدرج وذللك لانها متدرج  متكون من 6 مصاطب ؛ كانت المقابر في عصر الاسرة الاولي والثانية تتكون من  مصاطبة واحدة كبيرة خاصة للملك ويتبعها بعض المصاطب الفرعية الخاصة للملكات  والاميرات وقد حدث تتطور مع بداية الاسرة الثالثة في عهد مؤسسها المللك  زوسر حيث كان لديها نخبة من ابرع الموظفين ومن ضمنهم المهندس ايموحتب والذي  اراد ان يظهر مدي تمجيدة للملك زوسر ومدي اخلاصة لة ففكر في انشاء مقبرة  غير تقليدية للملك زوسر الي ان اهدة تفكيرة الفكرة انشاء الهرم المدركج  وذللك عن طريق وضع 6 مصاطب متدرجة فوق بعض لماذا اذا 6 مصاطب وهل الامر لة  علاقة بالدين او ذالك لا الامر مختلف تماما لان الامر لة علاقة بطريقة  العمارة فعندما فكر ايموحتب في تمجيد المللك فكر انة اذا وضع اقل من 6  مصاطب يمكن ان ياتي مللك اخر ويزيد عليها ولاكن اذا دققنا النظر نلاحظ ان  ال6 مصاطب لا يمكن الزيادة عليها لان اذا تمت الزيادة سينهار الهرم  بالكامل؛ ويمكن القول ان هرم زوسر يعد نقطة تحول في عمارة و بناء الاهرامات  حيث تم استخدام مواد جديدة في البناء مثل الحجر الجيري وقد اشير ال زوسر  في احد النقوش من عصر الاسرة 19 والذي عثر علية في جنوب سقارة الي انة فاتح  الحجر اي انة مكتشف فن العماره الحجرية ومن يزور منطقة سقارة يجد الهرم  جزء من مجموعة زوسر الجنائزية حيث تتكون تللك المجموعة من : 1) الخندق  الكبير 2)السور المحيط 3)بهو الاعمدة الامامي 4) الهرم 5) الفناء الجنوبي  6)المقبرة الجنوبية 7)معبد (تي) 8)مجموعة عيد ال(سد) 9)بيت الجنوب وبيت  الشمال 10)المعبد الجنائزي 11)حجرة السرداب 12)التلال الغربية هذة هي اجزاء  التي تتكون منها المجموعة الجنائزية الخاصة بالكللم زوسر او جسر نثر*

*

*



*هرم سنفرو*

*هرم سنفرو* (Sneferu) هو أحد أهرامات مصر. سمي على إسم ملك فرعوني سنفرو، اللذي كان أول من بني هرما حقيقيا بتقنية جديدة في بلدة ميدوم، كان والد *خوفو*. وكان عبارة عن 8طبقات . لكن بعد العمل فيه 14 سنة نقل مكان هرم دفته شمالا لبلدة دهشور  لسبب ما حيث بني هرمه الجديد من الحجارة علي شكل زوايا مائلة نحو الأرض كل  زاوية 60 درجة . وجدرانه مائلة للداخل .ولما أقيم البناء بدأ يغوص بسبب  الأحمال الحجرية والزوايا. ولتدارك هذه المشكلة قام البناؤن وضعوا جدرانا  تدعيمية جعلت زاية الميل 55درجة للبناء الذي لم يكتمل بعد . ثم أكملوا  البناء بزاوية منحنية قدرها 43 درجة مما جعله يطلق عليه _الهرم المنحني_  (Bent Pyramid) . وبهذا أمتشفا اقنية بناء الأهرامات عن طريق وضع طوابق  أفقية من الحجارة . كل طبقة مربعة من الحجارة يعلوها طبقة أقل في المساحة  بدلا من البناء عن طريق الحجارة المائلة بزاوية 55أو 43درجة كما كان في  الهرم المنحني . وهذه التقنية الجديدة جعلت سنفرو يبني هرما عملاقا أطلق  عليه _الهرم الشمالي_ (North Pyramid) علي بعد 1,6كم شمال الهرم المنحني بدهشور . وبناء علي تقنية بناء هرم سنفرو الشمالي بنيت الأهرامات بالجيزة


منكاورع


​ 
*للملك  منكاورع وهي تمثله في صحبة الربة حتحور وسيدة تجسد مقاطعة أو إقليم من  أقاليم مصر وهذا النموذج يمثل الملك الشاب قائما متين البنية بتاج الصعيد  الأبيض واللحية المستعارة والنقبة وإلي يمينه حتحور تطوقه بذراعها اليسري  متوجة بقرص الشمس بين قرني البقرة وتمسك في يمناها علامة " شن " رمز  الحماية وعلي يساره تقف سيدة تجسد مقاطعة الصعيد السابعة عشرة " أسيوط "  برمزها فوق رأسها أبن أوي .*
*

*
*=====*
*انية بمقبضين*


​ 

وعاء تخزين طويل، برقبة متسعة وشفة متموجة وقاعدة مستديرة. وللوعاء مقبضان صغيران؛ بين الشفة والكتف. 
وبدن الوعاء غير مزخرف، باستثناء جزء تحت الكتف؛ حيث يوجد نص إغريقي مكتوب باللون الأحمر على الإناء؛ ربما للتعريف بمحتوياته. 
ومن الواضح أن البدن قد شكل على عجلة الفخراني، ولكن من خشونة ولمعان المقبضين؛ يشتق أن هذين صنعا يدويا..​ 


======
ابو الهول لامنتحتب الرابع


​ 
عادة ما يكون جزء الرأس ممثلا لوجه الفرعون الحاكم بينما الجسد ممثلا لجسد الأسد رمزا للقوة بينما الرأس ترمز للحكمة والذكاء. وقد نحت المصريون القدماء أشكالا مختلفة من تماثيل أبى الهول بعضها يحمل ملامح وجه إنسان أو وجه كبش أو وجه إنسان له لبدة الأسد. ويمثل  هذا التمثال صورة آمون رع والتي كانت تعرف في ذلك الوقت الذي نحت فيه  التمثال وهذه الوجوه عادة ما تكون ممثلة لوجه الفرعون الحاكم. وهو هنا  أمنحتب الثاني.

 
=====
اوزة امون


​ 


عثر على أوزة آمون بين المقاصير المذهبة، وكانت تشارك فى الطقوس الجنائزية وترتبط بميلاد الشمس. وعلى  الرغم من عدم معرفة المعنى الرمزى للأوزة، لكن العثور على بعض القطع  الخشبية المطلية بالذهب واللون الأسود تشير الى ارتباطها بالبعث والخصوبة  والعادات القديمة.
====

اسورةللملك بسنوس الاول





من بين اثنين  وعشرين سوارا وجدت على ذراع بسوسنس الأول، كان هذا السوار الثقيل من أروع  الأساور، وذلك لما اختص به من شكل وطراز مميز. ​ 


فهو  منقوش من الداخل والخارج باسم الملك ونعوته، ويجري النص المنقوش من حول  السوار من الخارج، كما أنه مرصع بأحجار شبه كريمة، حيث تبدو عين الأوجات،  رمز الحماية، مكسوة بعقيق أحمر، ومزينة بالكوبرا المتوجة. كما يرى القرد  تحوت، رب القمر، متعبدا من وراء العين. ​ 
ويقرأ  النص كما يلي: "ملك مصر العليا والسفلى، سيد الأرضين، وسيد القوة، بسوسنس  حبيب آمون، ليمنح الحياة". أما النص المنقوش في باطن السوار، فيقرأ: "الحي  كالرب، وعاهل كل مسرة، رب السعادة".
====

اناء يرمز الى وحدة مصر



​ 
وعاء من الألباستر، ربما كان يستخدم لحفظ الدهانات العطرية. وقد شكل الوعاء منفصلا عن قاعدته. ​ 
وتصور  القاعدة علامة الحياة على جانبي قائم الوعاء. والإناء نفسه جزء من تصميم  عام يرمز إلى توحيد مصر العليا والسفلى؛ من خلال علامة "السماتاوي". ​ 
وتظهر الأسماء والألقاب المعروفة للملك على البدن، كما تظهر على الجانبين زخارف بأشكال نباتية.
======


اناء على شكل وعل





إناء يعد قطعة  فنية فريدة، في شكل وعل بقرنين حقيقيين؛ أحدهما مفقود. والعينان مطعمتان  والأجفان مطلية باللون الأسود. وأذنا الوعل مثقوبتان ولكن القرطين مفقودين.  وبظهر الحيوان ثقب. بدن  الإناء مزخرف باسم الملك توت عنخ آمون داخل خرطوش يعلوه قرص الشمس؛  والريشتين. ويستقر الإناء على قالب من الحجر، وكان الإناء يحتوي على زيوت؛  سرعان ما سرقت بعد أن أغلقت المقبرة.​ 
====
خوفو وزوجته​ 



​ 


يجلس  "خوفو إيام" وزوجته على مقعد لا ظهر له ويمسك "خوفو إيام" شيئاً صغيراً فى  يده اليسرى ربما يكون منديلاً واليدين ممدوتين على ركبتيه كما أنه يرتدى  شعراً مستعاراً قصيراً ونقبة أنيقة لها ثنيات. ​ 
وتجلس  زوجته بجواره تضع ذراعها الأيمن على كتفة الأيمن وهو وضع تقليدى يظهر  كثيرا فى تماثيل مصر القديمة وهى تشير إلى قوة الترابط فى الأسرة. ​ 
وترتدى زوجة "خوفو إيام" شعراً مستعاراً متوسط الطول فوق شعرها الطبيعى الذى يبدو جزئياً أسفل ذلك الشعر المستعار.
=====

تمثال ابى الهول للملكة حتشبسوت



​ 


*حكمت حتشبسوت  مصر كرجل وليس كإمرأة، ولهذا السبب كتبت أسماؤها وألقابها الملكية بدون  المخصص الأنثوى، ألا وهو حرف التاء فى اللغة المصرية القديمة، كما هو الحال  بالنسبة للنص المنقوش على قاعدة هذا التمثال حيث نقرأ: "محبوب آمون، معطى  له الحياة للأبد". وبين رجلى الأسد الأماميتين نقش اسم حتشبسوت. *
*وبالرغم من تمثيلها التام كرجل،  إلا أنها تظهر بملامح وجهها الأنثوية، خاصة بوجنتيها وشفتيها الممتلئتين.  غير أنها تضع لحية مستعارة طويله مثل الذى يضعه الفراعنة الرجال. وقد لون  كل جسم أبى الهول بالأصفر فيما عدا اللبدة، كما لون اللحية المستعارة  والأذنان بالأزرق. *
*ويختلف هذا التمثال قليلاً عن  غيره من تماثيل أبى الهول التقليدية والتى تتخذ عادة رأس الإنسان وجسم  الأسد، فهو يأخذ وجه إنسان ورأس أسد بلبدته وأذنيه. ولقد نحت هذا التمثال  على نفس طراز تماثيل الدولة الوسطى المكتشفة فى تانيس. ولكنه عموماً يحمل  الملامح الجميلة للملكة حتشبسوت.*
*======*


*تمثال ابو الهول مجنح*



*

**ا*
*عتاد المصريون خلال عصور الدولة الحديثة استخدام شكل أبو الهول المجنح للرمز إلى قوة الفرعون الذى يرعب أعداءه فى الحرب. *​ 
*وفى الأساطير  اليونانية القديمة كان أبو الهول عبارة عن وحش خرافى مجنح بجسم أسد ورأس  امرأة. ولهذا فإن هذا التمثال يجسد الاندماج بين أسلوب الفن المصرى  واليونانى. *​ 
*واعتاد  المصريون تصوير أبى الهول المجنح وقد انطوت أجنحته على جسمه، أما فى هذه  الصورة المؤنثة فنراها وقد مدت للخلف تاركة شعرها منسدلاً على أكتافها،  وربما كان هناك تاج يزين جبهته الصل أو الكوبرا الملكية على الرأس. *​ 
*ويغطى مقدمة التمثال والجزء الأسفل من القاعدة نص يونانى، يعتقد أنه لم يكن موجوداً عندما نحت التمثال أصلا، وإنما أضيف فى وقت لاحق.*
*=====*


*تمتال ابى الهول لرمسيس الثانى*​ 



​ 



*تمث**ال  متقن الصنع من الحجر الجيري يمثل رمسيس الثاني في شكل أبي الهول برأس  بشري. وهو يرتدي غطاء رأس ملكي "نمس" مخططا ومزينا بحية كوبرا في المقدمة،  وقد ثبتت في ذقنه لحية احتفالية؛ بواسطة يدين تتصلان بغطاء الرأس. وغطي  الكتفان بطوق عنق وقماشة مضفرة. *​ 
*ولأن التمثال  مقدم إلى معبد آمون-رع بالكرنك، فإن اليدين تمسكان بآنية ذات غطاء على شكل  رأس كبش؛ الحيوان المقدس لآمون-رع ورمز الخصوبة. ويقدمها قربانا لآمون. *​ 
*ومثل هذه  الآنية المصنوعة من معدن نفيس، كانت تقدم إلى الإله آمون في عيد رأس السنة  بمصر القديمة. ولافتتاح إعادة إخصاب أرض مصر بمياه النيل. وكان ذلك  الاحتفال يعقد في يوم وصول مياه فيضان النيل إلى طيبة.*
*====*
*تمثال ابى الهول يحمل قرابين*​ 
*

*​ 
*أبو الهول هو مخلوق خيالى بجسم أسد ورأس إنسان . وهو من أبرز الصور التخيلية فى الفن المصرى القديم. *​ 
*ويستند هذا  التمثال على قاعدة رفيعة بلا علامات ينبسط عليها جسم أبى الهول. وبدلاً من  مخالب الأسد الأمامية، نحتت له أيد بشرية تحمل إناءاً صغيراً مستديراً. *​ 
*ورأس أبى الهول تمثل راس فرعون  يلبس غطاء الرأس الملكى نمس الذى يحيط بالوجة بخطوط جامدة. وعلى الرأس توجد  علامات التألية والملكية متمثلة فى الصل المقدس الذى يرمز للحماية والذقن  المستعارة المربوطة خلف الأذنين.
**اخناتون*
*

*
*  كلمة أخناتون معناها الجميل مع قرص الشمس. حاول توحيد آلهة مصر القديمة بما  فيها الاله أمون رع في شكل الإله الواحد أتون . ونقل العاصمة من طيبة إلي  عاصمته الجديدة أخت أتون بالمنيا. وفيها ظهر الفن الواقعي ولاسيما في النحت  والرسم *
*

*
*========*
*توت عنخ امون*
*

*
*توت عنخ أمون كان أحد فراعنة ما  يسمى الأسرة المصرية الثامنة عشر في تاريخ مصر القديم، وكان فرعون مصر من  ۱۳۳۴ الى ۱۳۲۵ قبل الميلاد في فترة زمنية من تاريخ قدماء المصريين تسمى  ايضا بأسم الدولة الحديثة.
======*
*اخناتون مع ابنته*
*

*​*لهذا  التمثال غير المكتمل المصنوع من الحجر الجيرى جودة فنية عالية. وقد عثر  عليه فى ورشة نحات بتل العمارنة. وهو يمثل إخناتون وقد أجلس واحدة من بناته  على ركبتيه، وربما كانت مريت-أتون. **ويجلس الملك على كرسى بلا ظهر لابساً حلة بكم قصير وتاج الاحتفالات الأزرق. وتدير الفتاة رأسها بحب ناحية والدها الذى يقبلها. 
**ويعد هذا  التمثال تصوير ودى للحياة فى القصر ويبين الجانب الإنساني للفرعون الذى يصف  نفسه بأنه هو الذى يعيش فى العدالة. وكان يريد أن يصور فى وضع إنساني وفى  لحظة ود خالصة بين أب وطفلته.


الأبعاد**========*

*اوزوريس*

*

*

*يصور هذا التمثال أوزوريس، رب الأبدية، زوج إيزيس. وهو يظهر جالساً على العرش فى صورته النموذجية كمومياء ملفوفة فى رداء ضيق وحابك. 

ويحيط بتاج الآتف الذى يلبسه على رأسه ريشتا النعامة، كما يزينه الصل  المقدس أو الكوبرا الملكية. وأسفل وجهه الأملس الحليق، يضع أوزوريس اللحية  المستعارة على ذقنه. 

ويمسك فى يديه علامات الحقا رمز الحاكم وهى الخطاف ونخخو المذبة رمز العزة والسلطان.*
*========*
*اخناتون يحمل قرابين*


*

*
*تمثال صغير يصور إخناتون وهو يقدم القرابين، اكتشف بمنزل في المنطقة السكنية لتل العمارنة. 

وكانت التماثيل الصغيرة تخدم كتجسيد مجازي ورمزي للفرعون؛ للمساعدة في  الطقوس السحرية أثناء الاحتفال بالشعائر الدينية المرتبطة بآتون. 

ويعتبر الوضع الجامد للملك في التمثال، بضم الساقين، غير عادي؛ ويمكن تفسيره فقط بجدية وجلال الموقف عند تقديم القرابين إلى آتون. 

وصور جسم الملك في التمثال بواقعية تبين البطن المنتفخة، ونظرة جادة على  وجهه. والملك يرتدي التاج الأزرق الذي هو تاج المناسبات الرسمية ويرتبط  باحتفال التتويج.*
*=====*
*ايزيس وحورس*
*

*


*ظهرت إيزيس فى صورتها التقليدية  وهى ترضع إبنها حورس منذ بداية عصر الدولة الوسطى، ثم أصبحت هذه الصورة هى  صورتها النموذجة التى انتشرت فى العصر المتأخر وذلك عندما قوى مظهر إيزيس  راعية الأمومة وقواها الحامية. 

وباعتبارها خيرة وقوية وقادرة على تخطى المخاطر، فقد أثرت شخصيتها بالفعل على العالمين الهلينستى والرومانى. 

وفى هذا التمثال، تجلس إيزيس على العرش وقد ارتدت ثوباً طويلاً يصل إلى  قدميها الموضوعتين على قاعدة صغيرة، كما تضع على رأسها شعراً مستعاراً  يزينه غطاء رأس أو شريط زينة من عدد من الصل المقدس أو الكوبرا الملكية.  ويعلو ذلك قرص الشمس بين قرنى بقرة. 

أما الرب الطفل حورس فهو يجلس عارياً بعرض حجر أمه التى تسند أكتافه بينما هو يرضع من ثديها الأيسر.*
*==========*
*توت عنخ امون بالحجم الطبيعى*
*

*


*عثر على تمثال الملك بحجمه  الطبيعي هذا، مع آخر سواه في الردهة الأولى من القبر بوادي الملوك، وكانا  يكتنفان المدخل إلى غرفة الدفن, أما التمثال الذي يكاد يكون صورة صادقة  للملك، فقد قام مقام تمثال الكا، أو الروح الحارس، وكان يقوم على حراسة  القبر. 

وهو مكسو بغراء أسود ومذهب بعضه. وهو يصور الملك بنقبة قصيرة ونعلين وعقد  عريض وأساور، وغطاء الرأس المعروف باسم النمس، قابضا بإحدى يديه على مقمعة  توت عنخ آمون وعنخسن آمون، وممسكا في الأخرى بعصا، وقد صنعت أطر العيون  والحواجب وكذلك الصندل من البرونز.
========*
*توت عنخ امون مرتدبا تاج احمر*
*

*


*يمثل هذا التمثال الملك توت عنخ  آمون واقفاً وقد قدم رجله اليسرى خطوة للأمام. ويضع الملك على رأسه تاج مصر  السفلى الأحمر تزينه على الجبهة الكوبرا الملكية (الصل المقدس)، كما أنه  يلبس القلادة المعروفة بإسم "أوسخ" ويرتدى نقبة قصيرة ذات ثنيات وزوج من  الصنادل فى قدميه. 

ويمسك توت عنخ آمون فى يده اليسرى صولجان حقا طويل، غير أن قمته مفقودة، فى  حين يمسك فى يده اليمنى المنشة المعروفة بإسم "نخخو". ويتضح من خلال تمثيل  الملك توت عنخ آمون برقبة طويلة وبطن بارزة وشفاة منخفضة، أن الفنان كان  متأثراً بالمعايير الفنية لفترة العمارنة. 

وجدير بالذكر أنه عثر على هذا التمثال مع ستة تماثيل أخرى لتوت عنخ آمون  ملفوفة فى لفائف من الكتان، وقد نقش عليها التاريخ التى نحتت فيه، وهو  العام الثالث لحكم الملك اخناتون*
*========*


----------



## اني بل (7 أبريل 2015)

*توت عنخ امون ممسكا برمز اوزوريس*
*

*


*هذا التمثال هو أحد ستة تماثيل  بقيت من إحدى عشر تمثالا أوزوريا من الحجر الرملي نسبت إلى توت عنخ آمون؛  وقفت أمام تماثيل أبي الهول ذات رءوس الكباش - التي اصطفت على جانبي الطريق  من الصرح العاشر في معبد الكرنك إلى حرم معبد "موت" القريب. 

وكان الغرض من تماثيل الملك إظهار احترامه للإله، ولينعم بحمايته. ويصور  التمثال الملك بذراعيه متقاطعين فوق صدره ويمسك برمز أوزوريس، إله الموتى؛  متمثلا في الصولجان المعقوف "حقا" ومزبة العظمة "نخخ". ويرتدي الملك غطاء  الرأس الملكي "النمس" من الكتان، الذي يترك الأذنين مكشوفة لكي تتمكنا من  سماع الصلوات. 

وقد ربط الملك في التمثال، بالإله أوزوريس؛ مما يدخله مباشرة تحت رعايته.  وبذلك يمكن للملك أن يشاركه في القرابين المقدمة إليه ويتقبل معه الصلوات. 

وقد عثر على مئات التماثيل الحجرية وآلاف التماثيل الصغيرة البرونزية؛  مخفية لنحو ثلاثة آلاف عام في خبيئة بقاعة الصرح السابع في معبد الكرنك.  وعثر من بين تلك المجموعة على عدد قليل من تماثيل الملك الشاب توت عنخ  آمون.*
*=======*
*امنمحات الثالث*

*

*



*وجد هذا التمثال من الحجر الجيرى  لامنمحات الثالث جالساً على عرشه فى المعبد الجنائزى للفرعون فى هوارة.  ويعتقد أن التمثال أستخدم فى مبنى الاحتفالات الكبير والذى يعتقد أنه تم  بناءه للإحتفال بعيد "سد". 

ويفتقد التمثال مظهر القوة العضلى الذى يميز التماثيل الأخرى للملك. ولكن  خطوط الوجه توحى بالثبات والرسوخ وتبدو نظرته محددة وقاسية أما خطوط الجسم  فهى قوية وحادة. 

ويجلس الملك واضعاً يديه على نقبة مخططة ويشبه العرش فى مجمله عروش تماثيل الملك سنوسرت الأول والتى وجدت فى اللشت. 

وقد زينت جوانب العرش بنقوش مماثلة من علامات "سما تاوى" والتى ترمز الى  وحدة الشمال والجنوب، كما يوجد نقش لربى النيل حابى واقفين وتحيط بهما زهور  البردى واللوتس إشارة إلى مصر العليا والسفلى.*


----------



## اني بل (7 أبريل 2015)

الآثار القبطية فى مصر




​ 
   	 احتضنت مصر العائلة المقدسة ( السيدة العذراء والسيد المسيح ) عندما لجأ  إلى الأراضى المصرية هرباً من بطش الرومان ، فى رحلة استمرت لأكثر من  ثلاثين شهراً جابت خلالها الكثير من المواقع والأنحاء فى مصر ، وأسست  العديد من الكنائس وتركت آثاراً مسيحية عديدة ، وعندما دخلت مصر إلى  الديانة المسيحية تأسس فيها المذهب القبطى ، وعانى الأقباط من اضطهاد الحكم  الرومانى سنوات طويلة ، وهذا ما يفسر وجود الكثير من الآثار القبطية فى  الواحات والجبال التى لجأ إليها الأقباط  فارين بدينهم من عسف الرومان ..
   	وخلال الحقبة القبطية عرفت مصر الفنون والعمارة والمظاهر الحضارية الأخرى  المميزة لتلك المرحلة والتى جاءت متأثرة بالحضارة الفرعونية ومتواصلة مع  الخصائص اليونانية الرومانية لتضيف حلقة مهمة فى التواصل الحضارى على أرض  مصر .
  	وتنتشر الكثير من الأثار القبطية والمسيحية فى أنحاء مصر والقاهرة وسيناء والواحات والفيوم وغيره


----------



## اني بل (7 أبريل 2015)

اهم الآثار القبطية فى الفيوم                                         

                                                                                                                                                                                                                               تزخر مدينة الفيوم بالعديد من الكنائس والاديرة ومنها :         
*دير العـزب ( ديموشيه )*


   دير قديم ويرجع إلى العصر الرومانى ،  ويقع بقرية العزب على بعد 5 كم جنوب الفيوم ، وعرف بإسم دير السيدة العذراء  مريم والشهيد أبى سيفين وسمى بدير القديس الأنبا إبرآم لوجود جسد القديس  الأنبا إبرآم فيه .. ويضم الدير كنيسة قديمة وكنيسة حديثة ومزار للأنبا  إبرآم ومتحفاً للكنيسة ، وقد تبقى من هذا الدير كنيسة أثرية قديمة فى الركن  الجنوبى الشرقى من الفناء تعرف بإسم كنيسة السيدة العذراء ويضم الدير خمسة  كنائس هى ( كنيسة السيدة العذراء ، كنيسة الأنبا بيشوى ، كنيسة الشهيد  أبوسيفين والقديس الأنبا إبرآم ، كنيسة الأنبا صموئيل ، كنيسة الأنبا  إبرآم ) ، كما يضم أماكن للخلوات ومكتبة وحديقة وبيت للمكرسات ومبنى  للخدمات والمؤتمرات .

  ويضم الدير أيضا أجزاء من رفات الشهداء  والقديسين منهم ( القديس يوحنا المعمدان ، القديس مارمرقس الرسول ، القديس  أبوسيفين ، القديس الشهيد مارجرجس الرومانى ، القديسة دميانة ، القديس  مارمينا العجايبى ، القديس سمعان الدباغ ، القديس مارجرجس المزاحم ، القديس  ميخائيل البحيرى المحرقى تلميذ الأنبا إبرآم ، والقديس صليب الجديد ،  الأنبا أبللو تلميذ القديس الأنبا صموئيل المعترف والقديس القمص ميخائيل  الطوخى ، والشهيدة بربارا ، والشهيد يوحنا الهرقلى والقمص عبد المسيح  المناهرى ، أجزاء من رفات شهداء الفيوم ، وشهداء إخميم والشهداء الخمسة  وقديسين السيدة العذراء بالمعادى ، وتلميذ القديس توماس السائح وعقلة إصبع  القديس سيدهم  ) .

*دير رئيس الملائكة ( غبريال ) بجبل النقلون* 



   يقع على بعد 16 كم جنوب شرق مدينة الفيوم  بجبل النقلون مركز إطسا ويمكن الوصول إليه عن طريق قرية العزب ويرجع إلى  القرن الثالث الميلادى ، ويعرف بإسم دير أبى خشبة ، وقد تم الكشف عن  المغارات التى كان يلجأ إليها المسيحيون الأوائل فى فترة الإضطهاد الرومانى  للمسيحيه ، وقد بدأت حياة الرهبنة فى هذا الدير فى القرن الرابع وهو ما  يؤيده وجود مخطوطات تحوى قوانين رهبانية أرسلها الأنبا أنطونيوس لرهبان  الدير ، وهو يعتبر الديرالوحيد فى مصر الذى يحمل إسم الملاك غبريال أو  جبرائيل وقد دامت فيه الرهبنة حتى القرن الـ 18 ، كما يذكر أن الأنبا  صموئيل المعترف قد عاش فى المغارات القريبة منه 35 عاماً .


​


----------



## اني بل (7 أبريل 2015)

اهم الآثار القبطية فى  سيناء

تعتبر  سيناء منذ العصور المسيحية الأولى أحد أهم مناطق الجذب للرهبان المسيحيين ،  وقد أقام هؤلاء الرهبان العديد من الأديرة والكنائس فى أودية سيناء  




*أهم المناطق الاثرية القبطية فى جنوب سيناء* 


*دير سانت كاترين*



 
يقع الدير أسفل جبل سيناء ، فى منطقة  جبلية وعرة المسالك حبتها الطبيعة بجمال آخاذ مع طيب المناخ وجودة المياه  العذبة . وإلى الغرب من الدير يوجد وادى الراحة .
   وللدير سور عظيم يحيط بعدة أبنية داخلية  بعضها فوق بعض تصل أحياناً إلى أربعة طوابق تخترقها ممرات ودهاليز معوجة .  وبناء الدير يشبه حصون القرون الوسطى ، وسوره مشيد بأحجار الجرانيت وبه  أبراج فى الأركان ويبلغ ارتفاع أسواره بين 12 و 15 متراً .. وتبلـغ أطـوال  أضلاعـه 117 * 80 *77 *76 متراً تقريباً . ويعود بناء الدير إلى القرن  الرابع الميلادى عندما أمرت الإمبراطورة هيلانة أم الامبراطور قسطنطين فى  عام 342 م ببناء دير يحوى كنيسة عرفت باسم كنيسة العذراء عند موقع الشجرة  المقدسة أو العليقة الملتهبة  .. وفى القرن السادس الميلادى أمر الامبراطور  جوستنيان ببناء كنيسة فى نفس هذه البقعة عرفت باسم كنيسة  التجلى. 

*وأهم مبانى الدير هى :*

   الكنيسة الكبرى ، وكنيسة العليقة والجامع  ، والمكتبة بالإضافة إلى صالة الجماجم التى تضم رفات رهبان الدير الراحلين   ومعصرة وطاحونتين ومخازن حبوب ومؤن وآبار للمياه .       *    الكنيسة الكبرى : 

*   تقع فى الجزء الشمالى من الدير وتسمى  الكنيسة الكبرى  أو الكاتدرائية .. وهى مشيدة على طراز  البازيلكا  الذى  كان شائعا وقت بنائها عام 527م .. وقد عرفت فى عصر الامبراطور جوستنيان  باسم كنيسة التجلى . . وبداخل الكنيسة صفان من الأعمدة  .. وهى 12 عموداً  تمثل شهور السنة . وعلى كل جانب يوجد 4 هياكل يحمل كل منها اسم أحد  القديسين .
   ورغم ما تعرضت له هذه الكنيسة فى مختلف  العصور ، فإن الجزء الأكبر من سقفها ظل محفوظاً ، وتوجد بعض الكتابة  القديمة على أجزاء منه من بينها :  لأجل تحية ملكنا التقى جوستنيان العظيم   .. ايها الرب الذى تجلى برؤيته فى هذا المكان احفظ وارحم عبدك  أتيين   وبانى هذا الدير  ايليسيوس  (اليشع) و نونا  والأول هو أول من أشرف على  الدير .. أما اليشع فهو المهندس المعمارى الذى شيده .. وربما كانت  نونا  زوجته .
   وفى صدر الكنيسة حنية مستديرة حلى سقفها  وجوانبها بالفسيفساء ... وهى أهم مافى الدير كله حيث انها من أشهر  الفسيفساء المسيحية فى العالم كله . ولا يضارعها فى قيمتها الفنية إلا  فسيفساء أياصوفيا فى استانبول . وتمثل هذه الفسيفساء مناظر من العهد القديم  والعهد الجديد . والمنظر الرئيسى فيها يمثل السيد المسيح فى الوسط وعلى  يمينه العذراء وعلى يساره موسى .. بينما بطرس مستلقيا عند قدميه وعلى  الجدار يوجد منظران يمثل أحدهما موسى يتلقى الشريعة فوق جبال سيناء ،  والثانى يمثل موسى وقد ركع أمام الشجرة .. وامتدت إليه من فوق لهيبها يد  الله مشيرة إليه .
   وتحت سقف هذه القبة والفسيفساء  . . يوجد  التابوت الذى وضعت داخله بقايا جثة القديسة كاترين داخل صندوقين من الفضة  .. فى أحدهما جمجمة القديسة وفوق الصندوق تاج من الذهب المرصع بالأحجار  الكريمة ويحتوى الآخر على يدها اليسرى .. وقد حليت بالخواتم الذهبية  والفصوص الثمينة .. وفى الناحية الأخرى صندوقان كبيران من الفضة على كل  منهما صورة القديسة كاترين وداخلهما هدايا ثمينة مما أهداه الملوك  والموسرون إلى الدير .وفى كل مكان بالكنيسة تنتشر الأيقونات الجميلة ذات  الأهمية التاريخية الكبرى حيث تعرض نحو 150 أيقونة من مجموع حوالى 2000  أيقونة من بينها أيقونات نادرة المثيل صنعت فى القرن السادس .. كما يعود  جزء منها إلى أوائل العهد البيزنطى .. وقسم إلى الفترة من القرن الحادى عشر  حتى الخامس عشر .    
   .. وتتدلى الثريات الثمينة حتى تبدو  الكنيسة أشبه بمتحف للفنون .. أما أقدس مكان فى الكنيسة فيقع خلفها ويمكن  الوصول إليه من الجانبين وهو هيكل الشجرة .. أى المكان الذى يعتقد أن موسى   وقف فيه عندما تجلى الله له وخاطبه ..

*  المكتبة 

*   يرجع الكثير من شهرة دير سانت كاترين إلى  مكتبته الغنية بالمخطوطات وتقع فى الطبقة الثالثة من بناء قديم جنوب  الكنيسة الكبرى .. وتضم المكتبة إلى جانب المخطوطات النادرة عدداً من  الوثائق والفرمانات التى أعطاها الخلفاء والحكام للدير ..  

   ويبلغ عدد مخطوطات المكتبة نحو 6000   مخطوط نادر .. إضافة إلى نحو 2000 وثيقة وفرمان أعطاها الولاة للدير  ومعظمها من العصر الفاطمى . إلى جانب ذلك يضم الدير معصرة لاستخراج الزيت  من الزيتون .. وبئر ماء وشجرة العليقة ومخزن قديم للطعام وحوله حديقة واسعة  بها حجرة للجماجم تجمع رفات الرهبان . . وفى أعلى جبل موسى كنيسة صغيرة  يصعد إليها الزائرون  .     ​*نظام الدير :*
   نظام الرهبنة الحالى الذى يتبعه رهبان  دير سانت كاترين هو نظام القديس باسيليوس الكبير (329 - 379 م) أحد تلاميذ  الأنبا باخوم (290-348 م) .. حيث ينذر الراهب نفسه لحياة التقشف والعبادة  مع العمل المشترك جنباً إلى جنب .

*أهم المناطق الاثرية القبطية فى شمال سيناء*

*



*​ 
سارت العائلة المقدسة من بيت لحم إلى غزة  حتى محمية الزرانيق (الفلوسيات) غرب العريش بـ 37 كم ، ودخلت مصر عن طريق  الناحية الشمالية من جهة الفرما (بلوزيوم) الواقعة بين مدينتى العريش و  بورسعيد .


http://www.sis.gov.eg/Ar/Templates/Articles/tmpArticles.aspx?ArtID=1696#.VSOHYfCPaDU
​​


----------



## اني بل (7 أبريل 2015)

رحلة العائلة المقدسة





​       يعد مجيء السيد المسيح والعائلة المقدسة إلى مصر من أهم الأحداث التي جرت  على أرض مصرنا الغالية في تاريخها الطويل، فبروح النبوة نظر هوشع النبي  السيد المسيح منطلقاً من بيت لحم ، حيث لم يكن له أين يسند رأسه في كل من  أورشليم ، ليلتجئ إلى أرض مصر ، ويجد له موضعاً في قلوب الأميين ولهذا قيلت  النبوة - من مصر دعوت ابني .
      وفي أكثر  تفصيل يحدثنا أشعياء النبي في سفره الإنجيلي عن هذه الرحلة المقدسة فيقول :  "هو ذا الرب راكب على سحابة سريعة وقادم إلى مصر ، فترتجف أوثان مصر من  وجهه ويذوب قلب مصر داخلها وهذا ما حدث فعندما كان السيد المسيح  يدخل أي  مدينة في مصر ، كانت الأوثان تسقط في المعابد وتنكسر، فيخاف الناس من هذا  الحدث غير المألوف ويرتعبون" .
      وكان  دخول السيد المسيح أرض مصر بركة كبيرة لأرضها وشعبها ، فبسببها قال الرب  "مبارك شعبي مصر" ( أش 19 : 25 ) ، وبسببها تمت نبوءة أشعياء القائلة : "  .. يكون مذبح للرب في وسط أرض مصر فهو مذبح كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم  الأثرية بدير المحرق العامر ، حيث مكثت العائلة المقدسة في هذا المكان أكثر  من ستة شهور كاملة ، وسطح المذبح هو الحجر الذي كان ينام عليه المخلص  الطفل .
      ويقع دير المحرق في منتصف أرض  مصر تماماً من جميع الاتجاهات ، كما كثرت في أرض مصرعلى امتدادها الكنائس ,  خصوصاً في ".الأماكن التي زارتها العائلة المقدسة وباركتها.

*العائلة المقدسة تدخل مصر

*​




خرج  يوسف  من أرض فلسطين كما أمره  الملاك ، وخرجت معه السيدة العذراء  القديسة مريم راكبة على حماراً وتحمل على ذراعيها الرب يسوع وقد  أجمعت كل التقاليد الشرقية والغربية على أن مريم العذراء ركبت حماراً ،  وسار يوسف جانب الحمار ممسكاً بمقوده حسب المتبع عادة في المشرق .
لم  تكن رحلة العائلة المقدسة إلى أرض مصر بالأمر الهين ، بل جاءت رحلة شاقة  مليئة بالآلام والأتعاب , سارت خلالها السيدة العذراء حاملة الطفل يسوع  ومعها يوسف البار ، عبر برية قاسية عابرة الصحاري والهضاب والوديان متنقلة  من مكان إلى مكان ، وكانت هناك مخاطر كثيرة تجابهها , فهناك الوحوش الضارية  التي كانت تهدد حياتهم في البراري وخلال المسير في الصحراء ، حيث كانت  عادة المسافرين أن يسافروا جماعات لأنه بدون توفير حماية لقافلة منظمة يكون أمل النجاة ضعيفاً .
أما  العمود الذي عند تخمها فهو كرسي مار مرقس الرسول كاروز الديار المصرية ،  فهو العمود الذي يوقف صامداً في الإسكندرية على تخم مصر الشمالي وأساس  كنيستها الرسولية ، وكانت زيارة السيد المسيح لمصر هي التمهيد الحقيقي  لمجيء مار مرقس الرسول إلى مصر وتأسيس كنيسة الإسكندرية ، وسرى التدين إلى  كل الناس فأصبح شعب مصر متديناً روحانياً يعرف الله حق المعرفة ويعبده حق  العبادة حتى كملت النبوة . "فيعرف الرب في مصر ويعرف المصريون الرب …  ويقدمون ذبيحة وتقدمة .
وحسب  المصادر التاريخية القبطية وأهمها ميمر البابا ثيئوفيلس (23) من باباوات  الإسكندرية (384 - 412 م) ، كانت هناك ثلاثة طرق يمكن أن يسلكها المسافر من  فلسطين إلى مصر في ذلك الزمان ، ولكن العائلة المقدسة عند مجيئها من  فلسطين إلى مصر لم تسلك أي من الطرق الثلاثة المعروفة ، لكنها سلكت طريقاً  آخر خاصاً بها . وهذا بديهي لأنها هاربة من شر الملك هيرودس فلجأت إلى طريق  غير الطرق المعروفة ، قادها الرب وملاكه فيه وهذا الطريق هو الذي ذكره  السنكسار القبطي أخذاً عن رؤيا البابا ثيئوفليس التي سجلها في ميمره  المعروف .

*العائلة المقدسة بمنطقة الزرانيق والفرما *​        سارت العائلة المقدسة من بيت لحم إلى غزة حتى محمية الزرانيق (الفلوسيات)  غرب العريش بـ 37 كم ، ودخلت مصر عن طريق الناحية الشمالية من جهة الفرما  (بلوزيوم) الواقعة بين مدنيتي العريش و بورسعيد .

*دخول العائلة المقدسة مدينة بسطا - محافظة الشرقية *​        دخلت العائلة المقدسة مدينة تل بسطا (بسطة) بالقرب من مدينة الزقازيق  بمحافظة الشرقية ، وتبعد عن مدينة القاهرة بحوالي 100 كم من الشمال الشرقي .  وفيها أنبع السيد المسيح عين ماء ، وكانت مدينة مليئة بالأوثان ، وعند  دخول العائلة المقدسة المدينة سقطت الأوثان على الأرض ، فأساء أهلها معاملة  العائلة المقدسة فتركت المدينة وتوجهت العائلة المقدسة نحو الجنوب .

*العائلة المقدسة فى بلدة مسطرد

*​ 



​       غادرت العائلة المقدسة مدينة تل بسطا (بسطة) متجهة نحو الجنوب حتى وصلت  بلدة مسطرد (المحمة) ، وتبعد عن مدينة القاهرة بحوالي 10 كم تقريباً وكلمة  المحمة معناها مكان الاستحمام وسميت كذلك لأن العذراء مريم أحمت هناك السيد  المسيح وغسلت ملابسه ، وفي عودة العائلة المقدسة مرت أيضاً على مسطرد ،  وأنبع السيد المسيح له المجد نبع ماء لا يزال موجوداً إلى اليوم .
 *العائلة المقدسة في مدينة بلبيس *​ 

 
       ومن مسطرد انتقلت العائلة المقدسة شمالاً نحو الشرق إلى مدينة بلبيس  التابع لمحافظة الشرقية ، وتبعد عن مدينة القاهرة حوالي 55 كم تقريباً  واستظلت العائلة المقدسة عند شجرة ، عرفت باسم "شجرة العذراء مريم" ومرت  العائلة المقدسة على بلبيس أيضاً في  رجوعها .

*العائلة المقدسة في مدينة سمنود *​        ومن بلبيس رحلت العائلة المقدسة شمالاً إلى بلدة منية سمن ود - منية جناح  من منية سمنود عبرت العائلة المقدسة نهر النيل إلى مدينة سمنود (جمنوتي -  ذبة نشر) داخل الدلتا ، واستقبلهم شعبها استقبالاً حسناً فباركهم السيد  المسيح له المجد ويوجد بها ماجور كبير من حجر الجرانيت ، يقال أن السيدة  العذراء عجنت به أثناء وجودها ، ويوجد أيضاً بئر ماء باركه السيد بنفسه .
*العائلة المقدسة في مدينة سخا*​        وقد ظهر قدم السيد المسيح على حجر ، ومنه أخذت المدينة اسمها بالقبطية ،  وقد أخفى هذا الحجر زمناً طويلاً خوفاً من سرقته في بعض العصور - واكتشف  هذا الحجر ثانية من حوالي 13 عاماً فقط .
       وإذا كانت العائلة المقدسة قد سلكت الطريق الطبيعي أثناء سيرها من ناحية  سمنود إلى مدينة سخا ، فلابد أنها تكون قد مرت على كثير من البلاد التابعة  لمحافظة الغربية وكفر الشيخ ، ويقول البعض أنها عبرت في طريقها في براري  بلقاس .

*العائلة المقدسة في وادي النطرون

*​ 



​ 
       ومن مدينة سخا عبرت العائلة المقدسة نهر النيل (فرع رشيد) إلى غرب الدلتا  ، وتحركت جنوباً إلى وادي النطرون (الاسقيط) ، وقد بارك السيد المسيح وأمه  العذراء هذا المكان .
*العائلة المقدسة قي منطقة المطرية و عين شمس والزيتون

*​ 




 
ومن وادي النطرون ارتحلت العائلة المقدسة جنوباً ناحية مدينة القاهرة ،  وعبرت نهر النيل إلى الناحبة الشرقية متجهة ناحية المطرية وعين شمس ومنطقة  المطرية وهي بالقرب من عين شمس (هليوبوليس - أون ) وتبعد عن مدينة القاهرة  بحوالي 10 كم .


      وفي هذا الزمان كانت عين شمس يسكنها عدد كبير من  اليهود وكان لهم معبد يسمى معبد أونياس وفي المطرية استظلت العائلة المقدسة  تحت شجرة تعرف إلى اليوم - بشجرة مريم وأنبع الرب يسوع عين ماء وشرب منه  وباركه .
 

       ثم غسلت فيه السيدة العذراء ملابس الطفل يسوع وصبت الماء على الأرض فنبت  قي تلك البقعة نبات عطري ذو رائحة جميلة هو المعروف بنبات البلسم أة  البلسان يضيفونه إلى أنواع العطور والأطياب التي يصنع منها الميرون المقدس .​
        ومن منطقة المطرية وعين شمس سارت العائلة المقدسة متجهة ناحية مصر  القديمة وارتاحت العائلة المقدسة لفترة بالزيتون وهي في طريقها لمصر  القديمة .

 *العائلة المقدسة بمنطقة وسط القاهرة و مصر القديمة*​
​
​ 


​
​ *أما عن منطقة وسط القاهرة فتوجد بها :*

       كنيسة السيدة العذراء الأثرية بحارة زويلة

     كنيسة الشهيد ما جرجس

     كنيسة القديس مرقوريوس أبي سيفين

     دير السيدة العذراء للراهبات

     دير مار جرجس للراهبات

 *ومنطقة كلوت بك بها:*



     - الكنيسة المرقسية الكبرى بالأزبكية بكلوت بك


     - مقرات لأديرة الرهبان وبها كنائس متعددة

        ووصلت العائلة المقدسة إلى مصر القديمة ، وتعتبر منطقة مصر القديمة من  أهم المناطق والمحطات التي حلت بها العائلة المقدسة في رحلتها إلى أرض مصر ،  ويوجد بها العديد من الكنائس والأديرة وقد تباركت هذه المنطقة بوجود  العائلة المقدسة ، ولم تستطع العائلة المقدسة البقاء فيها إلا أياماً قلائل  ، نظراً لتحطم الأوثان فأثار ذلك والي الفسطاط فأراد قتل الصبي يسوع ،  وكنيسة القديس سرجيوس (أبو سرجة) بها الكهف (المغارة) التي لجأا إليها  العائلة المقدسة وتعتبر من أهم معالم العائلة المقدسة بمصر القديمة .

 *وسنورد كنائس منطقة حصن بابليون - مصر القديمة: *

       كنيسة القديس سرجيوس (أبو سرجة)



     كنيسة العذراء الشهيرة المعلقة


     كنيسة القديسة بربارا
       كنيسة مار جرجس (بقصر الشمع)
       كنيسة العذراء الشهيرة باسم قصرية الريحان



     دير مار جرجس للراهبات
       حصن بابليون والمتحف القبطي



     وكنيسة مار جرجس للروم



     المعبد اليهودي بن عزرا

 *أما الكنائس الموجودة بالفسطاط - مصر القديمة: *



     كنيسة القديس مرقوريوس المعروف بأبي سيفين



     كنيسة الأنبا شنودة



     كنيسة السيدة العذراء المعروفة بالدمشيرية



     دير أبي سيفين للراهبات



     كنيسة السيدة العذراء - بابليون الدرج
       كنيسة الأمير تادرس المشرقي
       كنيسة رئيس الملائكة ميخائيل التي تعرف بدير الملاك القبلي
       كنيسة مارمينا بزهراء مصر القديمة



     كنيسة أباكير ويوحنا


 *العائلة المقدسة فى منطقة المعادي*​
​
​ 

       ارتحلت العائلة المقدسة من منطقة مصر القديمة متجهة ناحية الجنوب ، حيث  وصلت إلى منطقة المعادي - أحد ضواحي منف - عاصمة مصر القديمة .
        وقد أقلعت العائلة المقدسة في مركب شراعي بالنيل متجهة نحو الجنوب (بلاد  الصعيد) ، من البقعة المقام عليها الآن كنيسة السيدة العذراء المعروفة  بالعدوية ، لآن منها عبرت (عدت) العائلة المقدسة إلى النيل في رحلتها إلى  الصعيد ومنها جاء اسم المعادي  . وما زال السلم الحجري الذي نزلت عليه  العائلة المقدسة إلى ضفة النيل موجوداً وله مزار يفتح من فناء الكنيسة .
        ومن الأحداث العجيبة التي حدثت عند هذه الكنيسة ، أنه في يوم الجمعة 3  برمهات الموافق 12 مارس 1976 ، وجد الكتاب المقدس مفتوحاً على سفر أشعياء  النبي الإصحاح 19 : 25 - : "مبارك شعبي مصر" . طافياً على سطح الماء في  المنطقة المواجهة للكنيسة من مياه النيل .

 *العائلة المقدسة في قرية دير الجرنوس ـ مغاغة*​
​
​ 

       وصلت العائلة المقدسة قرية دير الجرنوس ( دير الجرنوس ) علي مسافة 10 كم  غرب اشنين النصاري ـ مركز مغاغة وبجوار الحائط الغربي لكنيسة السيدة  العذراء يوجد بئر عميق ، يقول التقليد أن العائلة المقدسة شربت منه .

 

 * العائلة المقدسة في البهنسا *​ 

       مرت العائلة المقدسة علي بقعة تسمي اباي ايسوس ( بيت يسوع ) شرقي البهسنا  ومكانه الأن قرية صندفا - بني مزار ، وقرية البهنسا الحالية تقع علي مسافة  17 كم غرب بني مزار .

 *العائلة المقدسة بجبل الطير ـ شرق سمالوط*​
​
​ 


​
​       ارتحلت العائلة المقدسة من بلدة البهنسا ناحية الجنوب حتي بلدة سمالوط ،  ومنها عبرت النيل ناحية الشرق حيث يقع الآن ديرالسيدة العذراء بجبل الطير (  اكورس ) شرق سمالوط ، ويقع هذا الدير جنوب معدية بني خالد بحوالي 2كم .  حيث استقرت العائلة بالمغارة الموجودة بالكنيسة الأثرية .
 

       ويعرف بجبل الطير لأن ألوفاُ من طير البوقيرس تجتمع فيه ويسمي أيضا بجبل  الكف حيث يذكر التقيد القبطي أن العائلة المقدسة وهي بجوار الجبل ـ كادت  صخرة كبيرة من الجبل أن تسقط عليهم ، فمد الرب يسوع يده ، ومنع الصخرة من  السقوط فامتنعت ، وانطبعت كفه علي الصخر .

 *شجرة العابد بجبل الطير*
        وفي الطريق مرت العائلة المقدسة علي شجرة لبخ عالية ( شجرة غار ) ، علي  مسافة 2كم جنوب جبل الطير ، بجوار الطريق المجاور للنيل ، والجبل الواصل من  جبل الطير إلي نزلة عبيد إلي كوبري المنيا الجديد . ويقال أن هذه الشجرة  سجدت للسيد المسيح له المجد ، وتجد أن جميع فروعها نازلة علي الأرض ثم  صاعدة ثانية بالأوراق الخضراء ويطلق عليها شجرة العابد .
 *العائلة المقدسة تواصل رحلتها جنوبا *​ *



*​ 
        غادرت العائلة المقدسة منطقة جبل الطير وعبرت النيل من الناحية الشرقية  إلي الناحية الغربية ، واتجهت نحو الاشمونين الثانية وحدثت في هذه البلدة  كثير من العجائب ، وسقطت أوثانها ، وباركت العائلة المقدسة الاشمونين .

 *العائلة المقدسة ببلدة ديروط الشريف ـ اسيوط *
 

       ارتحلت العائلة المقدسة من الاشمونين واتجهت جنوبا حوالي 20كم ناحية ديروط الشريف - فيليس .
 *العائلة المقدسة ببلدة قسقام*
        ارتحلت العائلة المقدسة من ديروط الشريف إلي قسقام ( قوست ـ قوصيا ) حيث  سقط الصنم معبودهم وتحطم ، فطردهم أهلها خارج المدينة وأصبحت هذه المدينة  خراباُ .
 *العائلة المقدسة ببلدة مير*
        هربت العائلة المقدسة من قرية قسقام واتجهت نحو بلدة مير ( ميره ) ـ تقع  علي بعد 7 كم غرب القوصية ، وقد أكرم أهل مير العائلة المقدسة أثناء وجودها  بالبلدة ، وباركهم الرب يسوع والسيدة العذراء .

 *العائلة المقدسة بجبل قسقام *​ 
        مرت العائلة المقدسة وهي في طريقها من الزيتون إلى مصر القديمة على  المنطقة الكائن بها حالياً كنيسة السيدة العذراء الأثرية بحارة زويلة ،  وكذلك على العزباوية بكلوت بك .
       هذا  فضلا عن تهديد القبائل التي تتجول في البراري ، وقلق السيدة العذراء على  الطفل يسوع وهو يتعرض للشمس المحرقة وبرد الليل ولكل تقلبات الجو ، و خشية  نفاذ الطعام والماء

 

 
 يقع هذا الدير في سفح الجبل الغربي المعروف بجبل قسقام . نسبة إلي  المدينة التي خربت ، ويبعد نحو 12 كم غرب بلدة القوصية التابعة لمحافظة  أسيوط ، علي بعد 327 كم جنوبي القاهرة .
        مكثت العائلة المقدسة نحو حوالي ستة أشهر وعشرة أيام ، في المغارة التي  أصبحت فيما بعد هيكلا لكنيسة السيدة العذراء الأثرية في الجهة الغربية من  الدير . ومذبح هذه الكنية حجر كبير كان يجلس علية السيد المسيح .

 


​
​       وفي هذا الدير ظهر ملاك الرب ليوسف الشيخ في حلم قائلا :" قم وخذ الصبي  وأمة واذهب إلي أرض إسرائيل لأنه قد مات الذين كانوا يطلبون نفس الصبي " -  مت .

 *الـعــودة*​ 



​ 
 ثم  وصلوا إلي مصر القديمة ثم المطرية ثم المحمة ومنها إلي سيناء ففلسطين حيث  يسكن القديس يوسف والعائلة المقدسة في قرية الناصرة بالجليل .

 



​ 

        وهكذا انتهت رحلة المعاناة التي استمرت أكثر من ثلاث سنوات ذهابا وإيابا  قطعوا فيها مسافة أكثر من ألفي كيلو متر ، ووسيلة مواصلاتهم الوحيدة ركوبة  السفن أحيانا في النيل ، وبذلك قطعوا معظم الطريق مشيا علي الأقدام محتملين  تعب المشي ، وحر الصيف وبرد الشتاء والجوع والعطش والمطاردة في كل مكان ،  فكانت رحلة شاقة بكل معني الكلمة تحملها السيد المسيح وهو طفل مع أمه  العذراء والقديس يوسف بفرح لأجلنا .

 *مبارك شعبي مصر*​
*     اشيعاء 19 : 25 *​       افرحي وتهللي يا مصر ويا أهل مصر وبنيها وكل تخومها ، فانه قد أتي إليك  محب البشر الكائن قبل الدهور " ذكصولوجية اليوم الرابع والعشرون من شهر  بشنس (1يونيو) ، في هذا اليوم تحتفل الكنيسة القبطية بعيد دخول السيد  المسيح إلي أرض مصر .
       وفي طريق العودة  سلكوا طريقا آخر انحرف بهم إلي الجنوب قليلا حتى جبل أسيوط ( المعروف بجبل  درنكة) وباركته العائلة المقدسة ، حيث بني دير باسم السيدة العذراء يقع علي  مسافة 8كم جنوب غرب أسيوط .


 http://www.sis.gov.eg/Ar/Templates/Articles/tmpArticles.aspx?CatID=511#.VSOIpvCPaDU


----------



## اني بل (7 أبريل 2015)

http://www.sis.gov.eg/newvr/holyfamily/slides/slides.html


----------



## اني بل (7 أبريل 2015)

الآثار الفرعونية


لايوجد  مكان على ارض مصر الا وفيه اثر من اثار الحضارة الفرعونية القديمة ، وفيما  يلى بعض من اهم مناطق ومواقع الاثار الفرعونية فى انحاء مصر .




 *أهم المناطق الآثرية بالقاهرة والجيزة *

     مدنية أون
     منطقة الجيزة
     منطقة سقارة  
     منطقة دهشور​ 

*أهم الاثار الفرعونية فى الفيوم*​
*أهم الاثار الفرعونية مدينة الأقصر*​
*أهم الاثار الفرعونية مدينة اسوان *​
*أهم الاثارالفرعونية فى مدينة المنيا *​
*أهم الاثار الفرعونية فى سيناء *​
*اهم الاثار الفرعونية فى مدينة الواحات *​
*مجوهرات توت عنخ آمون *​


----------



## اني بل (7 أبريل 2015)

الآثار الفرعونية فى الفيوم

   كانت الفيوم جزءاً من المقاطعة العشرين من مقاطعات الوجه القبلى ، وكانت  عاصمتها إهناسيا وقد شهدت الفيوم أزهى عصورها فى العصر الفرعونى وعثر فيها  على آثار كثيرة تدل على مدى مكانتها فى هذة الفترة ومنها :

*منطقة جرزة *

     عثر بها على جبانة تمثل الطور الأخير لعصر ما قبل الأسرات .

*طرخان*

     تعتبرمن آثار الأسرتين الأولى والثانية ، حيث عثر بها على جبانة للأسرتين  الأولى والثانية ، ومصطبة كبيرة من عهد الأسرة الاولى لها واجهة من الطوب  اللبن ، ومقابر صغيرة من عصر الأسرة الأولى .

*هرم سيلا*

     يقع على الحافة الشرقية لمنخفض الفيوم مواجهاً لقرية الروبيات شرق الفيوم  ولم يكشف عنه كاملاً ، وهو يختلف فى تصميمه عن الاهرامات التقليدية وهو  مبنى على مرتفع وله شكل مدرج ويرجع الى الأسرة الثالثة .

*معبد قصر الصاغة*

     يقع على بعد 8 كم شمال بحيرة قارون وهو مبنى من الحجر الجيرى والرملى  ويحتوى القصر على سبع  مقصورات ، وتبلغ مساحته حوالى 180 متراً ، ويقع فى  الجنوب منه جبانة من عصر الدولة الوسطى .

*منطقة كيمان فارس ( أرسينوى ) ( شيدت )*

     وهى أصل مدينة الفيوم القديمة وتأسست فى عهد الأسرة الخامسة ، وازدهرت فى  عهد الأسرة 12 وأنشأ بها الملك إمنمحات الثالث معبد الإله سبك وأطلق عليها  إسم ( شيدت) ثم سميت ( أرسينوى ) تكريما لزوجته ، وتقع داخل مدينة الفيوم  بحى الجامعة وكانت تبلغ مساحتها 220 فدان لهذا تعد أطلالها من أوسع ما عرف  من بقايا المدن المصرية ويقع إلى الشمال من المدينة المعبد الرئيسى من عصر  الدولة الوسطى ، كما عثر بها على آثار تضم تمثالاً لإمنحات الثالث من  الجرانيت الأسود ، وبرديات ، وعملات برونزية ، وتماثيل فخارية .. وقد قامت  هيئة الآثار حالياً بحصر ما تبقى من هذه الآثار وإحاطتها بسياج .

*مسلة سنوسرت*


 
     عبارة عن  قائم من الجرانيت بارتفاع 13متر وقمته مستديرة وبها ثقب لتثبيت  تاج أو تمثال الملك .. أقامه الملك سنوسرت الأول من ملوك الاسرة 12 تخليدا  لذكرى بدء تحويل أرض الفيوم إلى أرض زراعية وقد تم نقله من مكانه الاصلى  بقرية ابجيج بالفيوم الى مدخل مدينه الفيوم عام 1972 .   

*هرم هوارة*


 
     يقع بقرية هواره على بعد 9 كم جنوب شرق مدينة الفيوم وشيد هذا الهرم من  الطوب اللبن ثم كسى من الخارج بالحجر الجيرى ويبلغ إرتفاعه 58 متر وطول كل  ضلع 100 متر وقد نجح بترى عام 1889 فى دخول الهرم والوصول الى حجرة الدفن  والتى تتكون من كتلة واحدة ضخمة من الحجر الكوارتسيت ويصل وزنها الى 110 طن  وليس لها باب ولكن اللصوص تمكنوا من الوصول اليها عن طريق فتحة فى السقف  ونهبوا اهم مافيها وقد بنى هذا الهرم الملك إمنمحات الثالث من ملوك الأسره  12 .. وتضم المنطقه المحيطه بالهرم مجموعه من الآثار منها مقبرة الأميره  نفروبتاح وبقايا قصر اللابرنت وجبانات من العصر المتأخر والتى عثر فيها على  بورتريهات الفيوم.   


*أطلال مدينة ماضى*

     تقع على بعد حوالى 35 كم جنوب غرب مدينة الفيوم بالقرب من عزبة الكاشف  جنوب بحر البنات وتضم أطلال معبد من عصر الأسره 12 بناه كل من الملك  إمنحمات الثالث والرابع ، ثم أضيفت إليه إضافات فى العصر الرومانى ، حيث  وضعت به تماثيل أسود لها رؤوس آدمية ، ويعتبر أكبر معبد باقى من الدولة  الوسطى فى مصر .. ويمكن الوصول إليها من الفيوم إلى أبو جندير ثم إلى بحر  البنات ثم إلى المعبد . 

*قصر اللابرنت*

     هو معبد إمنمحات الثالث ، ويوجد بمنطقة هوارة ، وقد بنى ملاصقاً لهرم  هوارة و كان يضم 12 بهواً كلها مسقوفة ، ستة منها تتجه شمالاً و ستة تتجه  جنوباً ولها بوابات تقابل الواحدة الأخرى تماماً ، ويحيط البناء كله جدار  واحد ، كما كان يوجد بالمبنى نوعان من الحجرات نصفها تحت الأرض والنصف  الأخر على سطح الأرض ، ويقدر عدد هذه الحجرات بــ 300 حجرة ، والحجرات  السفلية بها ضريح الملك وأحزمة التماسيح المقدسة ، ولم يتبقى من هذا الأثر  حتى الآن إلا بعض آثار أعمدة الطابق العلوى ولم يكشف عن الطابق السفلى بعد .

*مقبرة الأميرة نفرو بتاح*

     تقع قبل هرم هواره بحوالى 1.5 كم على ترعه بحر يوسف ، وهى مقبرة مبنية من  الحجر الجيرى يوجد بها تابوت من الجرانيت تم نقله إلى هيئة الآثار ، وقد  عثر بهذه المقبرة على مائدة وقرابين وثلاثة أوانى من الفضة الخالصة ،  وقلادة قيمة للأميرة نفرو بتاح إبنة الملك إمنمحات الثالث .

*هرم اللاهون*

     مبنى من الطوب اللبن و كان مكسو بالحجر الجيرى ويبلغ ارتفاعة48 متروطول  قاعدتة 106 متر ويقع مدخلة فى الجانب الجنوبى وبناة الملك سنوسرت الثانى من  الاسرة الثانية عشر ويبعد عن مدينة الفيوم 22 كيلو متر وكان مبنى فوق ربوة  عالية ارتفاعها 12 متراوقد فتح هذا الهرم بمعرفة العالم الانجليزى وليم  فلندرز بترى 1889 وعثر داخلة على الصل الذهبى الوحيد الذى كان يوضع فوق  التاج الملكى وهو بالمتحف المصرى وكذلك تم الكشف عن مقبرة الاميرة سات  حاتحور بجوار الهرم ومازالت كنوز هذة الاميرة بالمتحف المصرى
     وتضم منطقة هرم اللاهون المعالم الاثرية التالية :

*جبانة اللاهون* .
      تقع على مقربة من الهرم مقبرة مهندس الهرم ( إنبى ) وفى الجنوب 9 مصاطب  كانت مقابر لأفراد الأسرة المالكة من بينها مقبرة سات حتحورات أيونت .

*مدينة عمال اللاهون*

     تقع حول هرم سنوسرت الثانى وترجع أهميتها فى أنها اقدم البلاد المصرية الواضحة المعالم .

*مقبرة مكت*

     مقبرة فى قرية اللاهون لشخص يدعى مكت من الأسرة 12 .


*قاعدتا تمثالا أمنمحات الثانى *

     تقع القاعدتين المبنيتين من الحجر الجيرى بقرية بيهمو على بعد 7 كم من  مدينة الفيوم ، وكان الملك أمنمحات الثانى قد أقامهما كقاعدتين منحوتتين فى  الكوارتز لتمثالين كبيرين له ولزوجته ليطلان على بحيرة موريس القديمة (  قارون ) ، وكان يبلغ إرتفاع التمثالين 30 متراً ويبلغ إرتفاع كل قاعدة 4  أمتار .
​


----------



## اني بل (7 أبريل 2015)

الآثار الفرعونية فى مدينة أسوان

  تضم مدينة أسوان العديد من الآثار الفرعونية  منها  :

*  معبد أبوسمبل .*





​      يتكون "أبو سمبل" من معبدين تم نحتهما فى الجبل على البر الغربى للنيل فى الفترة ما بين عامى 1290 ق.م و1224 ق.م.  

*وصف معبد ابو سمبل* .

*الساحة الأمامية للمعبد الكبير.*




    من الساحة الأمامية للمعبد الكبير تمتد  درجات قصيرة تقود الزائر إلى الرواق الواسع المكشوف الذى يمتد أمام واجهة  المعبد المنحوتة من الصخر، والتى يصل ارتفاعها إلى 30 م وعرضها 35 م.

   ويحرس مداخل المعبد الأربعة التماثيل  الضخمة الشهيرة للملك رمسيس الثانى ويصل ارتفاع كل تمثال من هذه التماثيل  إلى أكثر من 20 متراً ، ويصاحب كل تمثال تماثيل أصغر - وإن كانت هى الأخرى  على صغرها النسبى مازالت أكبر من الحجم الطبيعى، وهى تماثيل لأم الملك -  الملكة "تويا" - ولزوجته الملكة "نفرتارى" وبعض أولادهما.

  وفوق المدخل المؤدى إلى قاعة الأعمدة الكبرى، بين التمثالين فى وسط الواجهة، يوجد رسم على شكل إله الشمس "رع- حاراختى" وله رأس صقر. 

*قاعة الأعمدة الكبرى.*



  تقع قاعة الأعمدة الكبرى بعد الساحة  الامامية للمعبد وسقفها محمول على ثمانية أعمدة أمام كل منها تمثال  ارتفاعه عشرة أمتار للملك "رمسيس". 
  أما السقف فهو مُزين بنسور (عقبان) تمثل  أوزوريس ، والنقوش التى على الحوائط تمثل الفرعون ("رمسيس")  فى معارك  مختلفة منتصراً كالمعتاد .

  و القاعة التالية  عبارة عن دهليز  له أربعة  أعمدة يرى الزائر "رمسيس" ونفرتارى" أمام الآلهة والمركب الشمسية  التى تحمل الميت إلى العالم الآخر كما فى معتقدات.

*قدس الأقداس .*

    أما الحجرة الداخلية  الأخيرة فهى قدس الأقداس حيث يجلس (تماثيل) آلهة المعبد الكبير الأربعة على  عروشهم المنحوتة فى الحائط الخلفى فى انتظار الفجر.

  والمعبد مبنى بدقة بحيث أنه فى 22 من شهر  فبراير و22 من شهر أكتوبر كل عام تخترق أشعة الشمس المعبد مروراً بقاعة  الأعمدة ، والدهليز حتى تصل إلى الحرم الداخلى لتضئ تماثيل رع ، وامون ، و  رمسيس الثانى.


*المعبد الصغير المبنى على شرف الملكة نفرتارى( معبد حتحور)

*​





أما  المعبد الثانى بـ"أبى سمبل" فهو معبد "حتحور" المنحوت فى الصخر، ويقف  أمامه سته  تماثيل هائلة يصل ارتفاعها إلى حوالى عشرة أمتار، منها أربعة   تماثيل للملك "رمسيس" واقفاً، كما يوجد تمثالان لزوجته المحبوبة الملكة  "نفرتارى" وهى واقفة أيضاً.

   ويحيط بتماثيل الملك وزوجته أشكال أصغر لأمراء وأميرات الرعامسة  والأعمدة الستة لقاعة الأعمدة لها رؤوس على شكل الإلهة "حتحور".
   أما النقوش التى على الحوائط فتصور "نفرتارى" أمام "حتحور" و"موت" وتصورالملك "رمسيس" مرة أخرى وهو منتصر. 

  وفى الدهليز (الردهة) والحجرات المجاورة توجد مشاهد ملونة للإلهة ومركبتها المقدسة.

   أما الحرم فيوجد به تمثال يبرز من الحائط بصورة ملفتة للنظر وهو لبقرة، وهى الرمز المقدس "لحتحور".

*المعبد الكبير للملك رمسيس الثانى :*

   من الآثار الفرعونية أيضاً فى مدينة  أسوان المعبد الكبير للملك رمسيس الثانى وكان هذا المعبد مكرساً لعبادة  الآلهة : "رع-حاراختى" و"آمون" ، و"بتاح"  لعبادة  الفرعون نفسه .


http://www.sis.gov.eg/Ar/Templates/Articles/tmpArticles.aspx?ArtID=1677#.VSOMO_CPaDU

​


----------



## اني بل (7 أبريل 2015)

أهم الآثار الفرعونية فى مدينة المنيا


      تقع مدينة المنيا فى منطقة وسطى من صعيد مصر . شمال الاقصر وجنوب القاهرة ومن اهم الآثار الفرعونية فيها :

*تل العمارنة*


     تل العمارنة  هي العاصمة التي أنشأها الملك إخناتون، وهي تقع على بعد  خمسة وأربعين كيلومترا جنوب منطقة اثرية هى  بني حسن. وقد كان اسمها هو  "أخت أتون" أو "أفق أتون". ولا تزال بقايا العاصمة القديمة موجودة حتى  الآن.   
     تقع المدينة فى المنطقة المعروفة الآن بـ"تل العمارنة" وقد بُنيت على البر الشرقى للنيل على سهل منفرد .

*وتشتمل جبانة "تل العمارنة" على مجموعتين من المقابر هما .*

      مجموعة شمالية  عند الطرف الشمالى للمدينة،  ومجموعة جنوبية عند الطرف  الجنوبى للمدينة. وتتميز هذه المقابر بلوحاتها الحائطية الملونة التى تصور  الحياة أثناء ثورة " اتون "  الدينية.
      وتقع مقبرة "أخناتون" الملكية فى واد ضيق صغير، على بعد حوالى 6 كم من الوادى الكبير الذى يفصل بين المقاطع الشمالية والجنوبية .
     ويلاحظ ان العديد من هذه المقابر لم يتم استكمالها أبداً، ونسبة قليلة  جداً منها هى التى تم استخدامها بالفعل. يوجد 25 مقبرة مرقمة من 1 إلى 6 فى  الشمال، ومن 7 إلى 25 فى الجنوب.

* والمقابر الجديرة بالزيارة هى:*

*مقبرة "هُيا" *

     " هُيا " هذا كان مراقب الحريم الملكى للملك "أخناتون". وتوجد صورة للفرعون وعائلته فى مدخل المقبرة ناحية اليمين.

*مقبرة "أحمس"*

     كان "أحمس" (صاحب هذه المقبرة) واحداً من حاملى مروحة الملك ، ويوجد له تمثال فى مقبرته.

*مقبرة "ميريرى"*

     كان "ميريرى"  الكاهن الأكبر لـ"  اتون ". واللوحات المرسومة بمقبرته  تصور الفرعون راكباً عربته فى جولة حول المدينة وزيارته لمعبد "  اتون ".

*مقبرة "بانيهس"*

     كان "بانيهس" وزيراً وأيضاً خادماً لـ"أتن". وأغلب المشاهد فى مقبرته  تصور "أخناتون" وعائلته وهم يحضرون مراسم وطقوس فى معبد الشمس.

*مقبرة "ماهو"*

     واحدة من أفضل المقابر الباقية بحالة جيدة، وصور الحائط بها تزودنا  بتفاصيل مثيرة لأعمال وواجبات "ماهو" كرئيس للشرطة فى عهد "أخناتون".

*مقبرة "أى"*

     هذه المقبرة هى أجمل وأفضل مقابر "تل العمارنة". واللوحات الحائطية بها  تُصور مشاهد من الشارع والقصر، وتوجد لوحة يظهر فيها "أخناتون" و"نفرتيتى"  وهما يقدمان لـ"أى" وزوجته قلادات ذهبية.

* جبانة بنى حسن*




     تقع جبانة "بنى حسن" على الضفة الشرقية للنيل على بعد  حوالى 20 كم جنوبى  المنيا. ويوجد بهذه الجبانة أكثر من 30 مقبرة متميزة ترجع إلى عصر الدولة  الوسطى وهى ذات أحجام مختلفة وتم نحتها فى جرف من الحجر الجيرى.
     وبعض هذه المقابر مفتوحة للزيارة، ومنها :

*مقبرة "خيتى"*

     كان "خيتى" حاكماً لمنطقة "أوريكس" فى عهد الأسرة الـ11 (حوالى 2000  ق.م). والمشاهد الحائطية فى مقبرته تصور الحياة اليومية فى عصر الدولة  الوسطى .

*مقبرة "باقيت"*

     "باقيت" كان والد "خيتى"، ومقبرته مزينة بصور حائطية غريبة لمصارعين، وغزلان، ومشاهد صيد لحيوانات من نوع وحيد القرن ووحوش مجنحة.

*مقبرة "خنومحوتب"*

     وهى مقبرة جميلة، خدم صاحبها "خنومحوتب" كحاكم فى عهد "أمنمحات الثالث"  (حوالى سنة 1820 ق.م). وقد رُسمت على حوائط هذه المقبرة مشاهد ملونة من  حياة عائلة "خنومحوتب"، وتوجد فوق الباب مشاهد مثيرة لبهلوانات.

*مقبرة "أمنمحات"*

     هذه المقبرة بها إضافة غير معتادة عبارة عن باب كاذب (وهمى) يواجه الغرب،  وكان يُفترض أن الموتى يدخلون العالم السفلى فقط من جهة الغرب. وصاحب هذه  المقبرة "أمنمحات" كان حاكماً لولاية "أوريكس"

​ 

http://www.sis.gov.eg/Ar/Templates/Articles/tmpArticles.aspx?ArtID=1678#.VSOM0fCPaDU


----------



## اني بل (7 أبريل 2015)

انهاردا هنتكلم عن حضارتنا هنتكلم عن اجدادنا 
*ازاي عاشوا ازاي تاجرو كل حاجه تخص حياتهم:*
* حياتهم الاجتماعيه - سبب الزواج المبكر في مصر الفرعونيه*
*طقوسهم فى الزواج - تطور الحضارةالفرعونية   - اهم الالهة الذين كانو يعبدونها - اشهر الملوك من بداية الاسرات حتى  نهايتها - اهم المواقع التى تشمل الملوك واهم اثارهم - اهم المععابد فى مصر  - طريقة بنى الفراعنة للاهرامات - المواد التى كانو يستخدمونها كل مايخص  الحياة الفرعونيةمن آثار http://forums.mazika2day.com/showthread.php?t=43954  وملوك سوف نتناولة باستمرار وبلصور والبراهين *

*

*


*اهم التماثيل الموجودة فى مصر وبلئخص فى المتحف المصرى وسنحويها بقصصها وتاريخها والى من ترجع وطريقة نحتها ومن اى مادة صنعت *







*اهم المقابر فى مصر والصور المنقوشة على حوائطها والى من ترجع والى ما تهدف *


*سنجمع كل ما يخص حياة الفراعنة فى هذا الموضوع *


----------



## اني بل (7 أبريل 2015)

جمل صور لمصر واثارها 

































 هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . أضغظ على الشريط الاصفر لعرضها بالكامل. The original image is sized 800x578.
	

​


----------



## اني بل (7 أبريل 2015)

المرأة المصرية في زمن الفراعنة 

لا شك أن الحضارة المصرية كان لديها  تأثير في تاريخ البشر و إن هناك أسس اجتماعية و ثقافية جذورها واضحة في نمو  الحضارة مصرية خلال سبع قرون من وجودها كما أن هناك عديد من القيم  الحضارية التي ورثت من المصريين القدماء ومن أهمها الوضع الاجتماعي للمرأة  في حياة المصريين القدماء. فكانت المرأة في هذا المجتمع القديم تشارك الرجل  في حياته الدينية و السياسية والاجتماعية كما تشاركه في حياته اليومية.  طبقا للمصادر المتاحة يمكننا ان نستنتج ان وضع المراة المصرية في هذا العصر  كان افضل بكثير من وضعها في اليونان القديمة او روما فيتعجب هيرودوت  المؤرخ اليوناني المعروف في مذكراته التي تتعلق بزيارة مصر القديمة بحقوق  المصريات في ارث زوجها. 
كانت ديانة المصريين القدماء تساوي بين الآلهة و الالهات. فعبد المصريون  القدماء الآلهات كرموز للذكاء والإخلاص و الحب مثل الآلهة ايزيس و حاتحورو  ساخمت . 

الارتباط بين الالهة والإله في الديانة المصرية كان ارتباطا مقدسا و يرمز  إلى نظام الكون لذلك اصبح الزواج بين المصرين عقدا مقدسا و مهما و يشير إلى  المشاركة و الإخلاص و المساواة. 

هناك أوراق بردية تدل على أن الزواج الأحادي كان معروفا حتى في عصر ما قبل  الأسرات أي قبل سبعة آلاف سنة وذلك دليل على أهمية الزواج و مدى قدسية  الزواج والتي نجدها في إحدى الأساطير التي تفسر ظاهرة فياضان النيل. 

كان المصريون القدماء يؤمنون بان مياه النيل تزداد عندما الآلهة ايزيس  تتذكر وفاة زوجها اوزوريس و تجلس عند شط النهر و تبكي، فدموعها تنزل الى  النهر و تزداد المياه فيأتي فياضان النيل. 

كانت المرأة في العصر الفرعوني تعمل في مجالات عديدة لاسيما السياسة. و في  تاريخ مصر القديمة العديد من الأمثلة للملكات والوزيرات التي قدر ذكاءهن أم  الفرعون الذي بنى الهرم الأكبر و اسمها حوتب تولت الحكم بدلا من ابنها  الصغير حتى بلغ السن المناسب للحكم هناك أيضا ملكات استمرت في الحكم سنينا  طويلة مثل الملكة حاتشبسوت التي حكمت مصر عشرون عاما و ملكات كانت تحكم مصر  بجانب أزواجهن مثل زوجة اخناتون نفرتيتي – جميلة الجميلات و زوجة امنحوتب  –السمراء- تي و أشهرهن آخر ملكة لمصر و هي كيلوبترا التي أصبحت بعد ذلك  بطلة للروايات و الأفلام. 

أيضا المرأة في العصر الفرعوني كان بإمكانها أن تصل إلى مناصب مهمة في  الدولة فنجد أسماء و ألقاب في أوراق بردية تثبت لنا ذلك هناك أسماء سيدات  كن يعملن في القضاء مثل القاضية نبت التي كانت حماة للملك بابي من الأسرة  السادسة أي في بداية تاريخ الدولة المصرية تقريبا. أيضا نجد اسم طبيبة  مصرية اسمها بسخت و من الأوراق يمكننا أن نستنتج إنها قد كانت من احسن و  اقرب أطباء الفرعون. 

استطاعت نساء مصر أن تثبتن ذاتهن في الحياة الاجتماعية و الثقافية ايضا  فنجد مثلا كثيرا منهن ألقابهن تدل على وظيفة الكاتب و هذه الوظيفة في بعض  الأوقات كانت توصل إلى مناصب حكومية عالية مثل وظيفة المحاسب في القصر  الفرعوني أو مدير المخزن و غيره كما نكتشف العديد من نساء هذا الزمن يعملن  في التجارة و إدارة مخازن المعابد. كل هذه الوقائع تشير إلى استقلال المرأة  المصرية في العصر الفرعوني و مدى حقوقهن في جميع مجالات الحياة لا سيما  حقوقهن القانونية في التملك أو الزواج و الإرث و إذا قارنا وضع المرأة  الرومانية و المصرية في هذا العصر سنرى إن المصرية كانت تتمتع بحرية و حقوق  اكثر و كان وضعها بعيدا عن وضع نساء روما اللاتي كن يعانين من نقص في  حقوقهن المدنية. 

قال عالم الآثار المصرية و عالم المصريات الفرنسي كريستيان كور إن حتى  المرأة المصرية البسيطة التي كانت تعيش في الريف كانت تمضى حياة ممتعة و  سعيدة لأنه من الواضح إن المساواة بين الجنسين كان شيئا طبيعيا و فطريا في  المجتمع المصري القديم لكن بدون مبالغة و بالحفاظ على دور المرأة الأساسي  كأم و زوجة و ربة بيت و كثيرا ما نرى رسومات من العصر هذا تبين المرأة  كعاملة في الحقل تساعد زوجها في جمع المحصول مثلها مثل الرجل إذا احتاج  الأمر. 

الحضارة المصرية لم تنسى في قوانينها العديدة قضايا المرأة و خلال قرون صدر  الكثير من القوانين تنظم دورها و وضعها الشرعي في المجتمع و أهمها كانت  تخص عقد الزواج و وضع قوانين تحتوي على حقوق الأزواج قبل بعضهما و  متطلباتهما و مسألة الميراث بعد الطلاق ،.وعقد الزواج كان يطالب الطرفين  بالإخلاص و الاحترام و يعطي للمرأة في حالة الطلاق بدون سبب حق اخذ أمتعتها  التي أتت بها إلى بيت زوجها في ليلة الزفاف و في حالة الطلاق باتفاق  الطرفين أو لسبب محدد كانت المرأة المصرية لها الحق في ثلث ممتلكات  الزوجين. لكن من الواضح إن الطلاق عند المصريين كان شيئا غير محبوب و نادرا  أو قليلا ما يحدث. و اجمل و ارق دليل على دور المرأة المهم في حياة كل رجل  مصري سواء ملك أو فلاح كان التمسك الشديد بتقليد دفن الزوجات بجانب الرجل  في نفس القبر ، فكما كان المصريون القدماء يقولون: الزوجان شريكان في  الحياة و لا يفرقهما حتى الموت بل يظلان عاشقان في الآخرة. 

المدهش إن كل طفلة مولودة في الطبقة العليا أو في الأسرة الملكية كان من  الواجب أن تبدأ تعليمها مثل الصبيان أي في السنة الرابعة من عمرها و البنات  مثل الأولاد كن يتعلمن الكتابة و القراءة بالهيروغليفية و الأدب المصري  القديم و الحروف الهيرية و هي شكل من أشكال الكتابة المصرية القديمة لكن  ابسط من الهيروغليفية و تستعمل في الحياة اليومية و لا تستخدم في النصوص  الدينية و الرسمية كما في الكتابة الهيروغليفية. بنات الملوك و الأمراء كان  لديهم الحق في تعلم المنهج كاملا و الذي كان يحتوي على مبادئ و أساسيات  علم الرياضيات و الهندسة . وهناك قول لأحد حكماء مصر القديمة

معلومات هامة

1- يشير إلى أن المصريين القدماء قاموا "بعملية غزو رائعة للطبيعة باجادتهم تربية النحل وتعتبر مصر أقدم بلد عرف تربية النحل."

2- طقوس تناول الطعام فيقول دوما "كان المصريون القدماء  يتناولون الطعام وهم جالسون وباليدين من صينية موضوعة على منضدة صغيرة  بقاعدة. ولابد من غسل اليدين قبل الاكل وبعده." 

3-فى عهد أمنحتب الثالث اختفت بالتدريج "الأزياء المتزمتة"  التى كانت سائدة قبل ذلك لكنه فى عهد اخناتون -الذى حكم بعد والده بين عامى  1379 و1362 قبل الميلاد تقريبا- أزيلت "العوائق والعقبات وتعقد الملبس  وصار ثقيلا."

4- يشير إلى أن النساء كن يرتدين الشعر المستعار أثناء  الحفلات والأعياد أما نساء القصر والملكات فكن "يلجأن إلى مصففات شعر  متخصصات فى تجعيد وتمويج الشعر الذى كان يبدو أنه قصير."

5- يقول دوما إن الفلاح فى مصر القديمة كات يستخدم فى جنى المحاصيل الزراعية منجلا مزودا بنصل حاد "دون أن ينحنى الفلاح".


----------



## اني بل (7 أبريل 2015)

تحنيط الموتى

هو حفظ جثث الموتى بواسطة مواد كيميائية، فيحافظ جسم الإنسان على مظهره؛
 
ويبدو كأنه حي، عند تسجيته في مكان عام قبل إجراء مراسم الدفن. 
 
بالإضافة إلى أنه يفي بمتطلبات بعض الديانات التي تؤخر الدفن لعدة أيام،
 
أو تضطر لنقل الجثة إلى مكان آخر، فيمنع التحنيط تعفّن الجثة.
 
 
 




 - المومياء المصرية من أفضل الأمثلة على التحنيط -
 
 
 سر التحنيط
 
تم مؤخرا اكتشاف سر التحنيط واكتشاف مواده وطرقه فقد اكتشف المصري القديم  التحنيط عن طريق ترك الجثة فوق الرمال الحارة التي تغطيها أشعة الشمس إذ  وجد أن الجثة لا تتحلل سريعا وقد ذكر هيرودوت بعض الطرق و من هنا استطعنا  اكتشاف سر التحنيط ،وطرقه كالتالي :
 
1-استخراج المخ من الجمجمة بالشفط عن طريق الأنف باستعمال الازميل والمطرقة  للقطع من خلال الجدار الانفل وبعد ذلك يسحب المخ من خلال فتحةالانف بسنارة  محماة ومعقوفة و استخراج احشاء الجسد كلها ما عدا القلب (( مركز الروح  والعاطفة )) وبذلك لا يبقى في الجثة اية مواد رخوة تتعفن بالبكتريا اما  بالفتح او حقن زيت الصنوبر في الاحشاء عن طريق فتحة الشرج 
 
2-يملى تجويف الصدر والبطن بمحلول النطرون ولفائف الكتان المشبعة بالراتنج  والعطور وهى جميعا مواد لا يمكن ان تكون وسط للتحلل والتعفن بالبكتريا 
 
3-تجفيف الجسد بوضعه في ملح النطرون الجاف لاستخراج كل ذرة مياه موجودة فيه واستخلاص الدهون وتجفيف الانسجة تجفيفا كاملا 
 
4-طلاء الجثة براتنج سائل لسد جميع مسامات البشرة وحتى يكون عازل للرطوبة  وطاردا للاحياء الدقيقة والحشرات في مختلف الظروف حتى لو وضعت الجثة في  الماء او تركت في العراء 
 
5-في أحد المراحل المتقدمة من الدولة الحديثة تم وضع الرمال تحت الجلد بينه  وبين طبقة العضلات عن طريق فتحات في مختلف انحاء الجثة وبذلك لكى تبدوا  الاطراف ممتلئة ولا يظهر عليها اى ترهل في الجلد 
 
6-استخدام شمع العسل لاغلاق الانف والعينين والفم وشق البطن 
 
7-تلوين الشفاه والخدود بمستحضرات تجميل 
 
8-لف المومياء بأربطة كتانية كثيرة قد تبلغ مئات الأمتار مدهونة بالراتنج  يتم تلوينها باكسيد الحديد الاحمر ( المغرة الحمراء ) بينها شمع العسل  كمادة لاصقة في اخر السبعين يوما التى تتم فيها عملية التحنيط. 
ان اساس علم التحنيط هو تجفيف الجثة تماما ومنع البكتريا من الوصول اليها و  علم التحنيط يدرس حاليا في جامعة oxford في بريطانيا و الذى سيدرس في  القريب العاجل في بعض الكليات في جامعة القاهرة بمصر.
 
 التحنيط في الحضارة المصرية
 
الحضارة المصرية آمنت بالحياة بعد الموت. كان ذلك نتيجة مراقبتهم لمناخ  مصر, و نهر النيل يفيض كل عام ويعيد الحياة للأرض الجافة مجدداً، كما  شاهدوا شروق الشمس في الصباح ومغيبها في المساء كأنها تموت وتعود للحياة.  المصريون القدماء كانوا مولعين بحياة أسموها حياة الجنة الأبدية وأسمى ما  يتوقون إليه هو العودة للعالم السفلي عالم أوسيريس إله الموت.
 
كما اقتنعوا بأن الإنسان مشكل من عدة عناصر كما كان هناك اتصال مباشر بين حماية هذه العناصر وهيكل الموت. هذه العناصر هي:
 
1- هيكل الجسد هيت (خيت)
2- الروح ب(با) تمثل بطائر له رأس الموت.
3- ك(كا) مضاعفة إنها تشبه الموت.
4- القلب إيب(أي-ب) وهو مصدر الخير والشر.
5- الاسم (رن) اسم الموت.
6- الظل (شوت) وهو يرافق الجسد والروح.
7- النفس أو الروح الحسنة (أخ).
 
وفقاً للمعتقدات المصرية القديمة أهم عنصر هو الجسد والطريقة المثلى لحفظه  هو بتحنيطه. قبل تحنيط الجسم كانوا يتبعون مهارة ومعرفة للناس عبر الأزمنة  التاريخية لوضع قواعد علومهم التطبيقية لحفظ الجسد وذلك عبر ملايين السنين.  كان يقوم بعملية التحنيط الكهنة والأطباء أو الفيزيائيين في أماكن خاصة  وفقاً للطقوس الدينية الجوهرية الخاصة بالدفن.
 
كان يوجد عدة طرق للدفن وذلك بحسب منزلة الشخص وغناه، في البداية كان الأمر  محصوراً بالفراعنة وموظفي الدولة الكبار ولكن بعد ذلك نشر الأمر على  الرعية. كان المجتمع المصري القديم مؤلفاً من أربع طبقات:
 
1- الملك والملكة.
2- طبقة النبلاء و من في المنزلة الملكية.
3- طبقة الجنود(نفر) من الناس.
4- طبقة الناس الفقراء.
 
الطريقة التي كان يحنط بها الملك والملكة: 
1- كانوا يبدؤون بتفريغ الصدر وذلك من جرح في الخاصرة اليسرى يجرح بحجر صوان.
الأحشاء كانت تغسل بخمر النخيل. وبعد ذلك تحشى بشجر المر والبصل ومواد أخرى.
كانوا يستعملون النترون للتجفيف وكانت الأحشاء توضع في أوعية خاصة.
كانوا أربعة أوعية لحفظ الكبد والرئتين والمعدة والأمعاء، بعد أن حفظت  الأعضاء كانوا يلفون الجسم بلفافات كتانية التي كانت تحوي النترون الجاف  لتسرع تجفيف الجسم وكانت الأربطة الكتانية تجدد عدة مرات. بعد أن يزال  النترون عن الجسم، كان يغطى بزيوت عطرية، وخمر النخيل.
 
وبعد ذلك يعبأ بمادة صمغية وشجر المر والقرفة والزيوت العطرية والبصل ومواد  أخرى. المومياء كانت تغطى بمادة صمغية ذائبة والمفتوح كان يخيط إلا القلب  فكان يترك في وضعه الطبيعي.
 
2- الدماغ كان يفرغ من الأنف بواسطة خطاف من النحاس أو البرونز-الذي كان  يثقب قاعدة الجمجمة- وكان يسهل نزول الدماغ بجرشه. الجمجمة كانت تفتح بشق  من الرقبة ....
 
الجسم كان يمدد على طاولة التحنيط التي صنعت من الحجارة بشكل منحني وكان  الجسم كله يغطى بالنترون. المراحل نفسها كانت تتم بالنسبة للرأس كانت تملأ  أماكن العيون والآذان وثقوب الأنف باستعمال شمع النحل. أحياناً كان يغطى  سطح الجسم بطبقة من الذهب و الأميوليت (أدجات) العين المقدسة.
 
3- الجسم كان يضمد بعناية كل عضو على حدة كما الأصابع و الأكف والأقدام  والأرجل والأذرع توضع متقاطعة على الصدر، الجسم يغطى بضمادات طويلة جداً  جداً من الكتان المغطسة بمادة صمغية التي تحمي الجسم من الصدمات ولا تسمح  للبكتريا بالدخول للجسم. الأحشاء بعد ذلك تغطى بضمادات وتوضع في أربعة  أوعية، كل وعاء يحمى من قبل إله.
 
أغطية الأوعية الأربعة تتخذ شكل أبناء حورس الأربعة.
الوعاء ذو رأس الإنسان يحمي الكبد، 
الوعاء ذو رأس البابون (نوع من السعادين) رأس (هابي) يحمي الرئتين، 
الوعاء ذو رأس ابن آوى رأس (دواموتيف) يحمي المعدة،
الوعاء ذو رأس الصقر رأس (كيبهسنويف) يحمي الأمعاء. للحفاظ على هيئة الميت،
كانوا يستعملون قناعاً يلصق يشبه وجه الشخص الميت.
 
بعد أن تجف كانوا يصنعون قناعاً فضياً أو ذهبياً يوضع مكان الرأس ليساعد الروح كي تتعرف على صاحبها.
 
المصريون القدماء كانوا يحرصون على الحفاظ على أجسادهم بعد الموت لذلك  بدؤوا يضعون المومياءات في توابيت. في بعض الفترات كانت الأوعية ثلاثاً.
كانت الأوعية تسمى الأوعية الكانوبية نسبة إلى منطقة كانوب (التي هي أبو قير في الإسكندرية اليوم).
 
 تحوتمس الثاني
 




 - هو ابن تحوتمس الأول تزوج الملكة حتشبسوت ،  مات عندما كان عمره 36 عاماً. الرجل اليمنى مجروحة كما يوجد جرح مشقوق في  الرقبة، طول المومياء 168.5سم -
 
 رمسيس الخامس
 




 - هو ابن رمسيس الثالث ، ملك من السلاسة عشرين، حكم قرابة أربع سنوات (1145ق.م). كان لا يزال شاباً عندما مات -
 
 سينكير تا
 







 - واحد من الحكام الأسرة أو الأسرة الحاكمة  السابع عشرة، قتل في معركة ضد الهكسوس في عمر الأربعين. طول المومياء 170سم  وفيها جرح في الجمجمة -
 
 أمنحوتب الأول
 







 - حاكم من السلالة الثامنة عشرة، هو ابن أحمس الأول يوجد قناع خشبي على الرأس، طول المومياء 165سم -
 
 تحتمس السادس
 







 - هو الملك الثاني من السلالة التاسعة عشرة هو  ابن رمسيس الأول ، حكم ما يقارب 13 عاماً. طول المومياء 166سم، ولقد بنى  قاعة رائعة في الكرنك -
 
 ميرين بتاه
 







 - هو ابن رمسيس الثاني ، حكم أحد عشر عاماً،  صاحب النصر على إسرائيل. طول المومياء 171سم، لونها ضارب إلى الصفرة، وهناك  الكثير من الجروح(في الصدر و في و الذقن و في اليد) -
 
 ميريت آمون
 




 - زوجة أمنحوتب الأول (1529 ق.م) المومياء مغطاة بالزهور ووجدت داخل ثلاثة توابيت -
 
 رمسيس الثاني
 




 - الملك الثالث من السلالة التاسعة عشرة، حكم  قرابة 67 عاماً. خاض حرب قادش في الخمسينات من ولايته ، بنى مدينة جديدة  لمصر عند الدلتا وقد سميت (بيرامسيس). طول المومياء 173سم، كما أقام المعبد  الصغير الرائع (أبو سيمبل)، مات وهو في عمر 93 -
 
 حينوتاوي
 




 - كانت زوجة بانيدجيمي، واحد من ملوك الأسرة الواحدة والعشرين -
 
 نادجيمينت
 




 - كانت زوجة، حيري حور واحد من حكام الأسرة الواحدة والعشرين، المومياء عليها شعر مستعار بلون رمادي -
 
 فرعون موسى
 




 



​


----------



## اني بل (7 أبريل 2015)

*الاقصر واسوان كانهما امام عينيك

​*​*إذا أردت أن تكرمنى فابعث لى دعوة لزيارة الأقصر وأسوان، فهما من وجهة نظرى من أروع مناطق العالم وأكثرها سحرا​**يكفى أن نعرف أن فى الأقصر بمفردها ثلث آثار العالم​**ومهما تكررت الزيارة لهما، فإن درجة انبهارى بهما وبآثار الفراعنة تبقى على نفس الدرجة إن لم تزد..​**فما رأيك فى أن تذهب معنا فى رحلة ممتعة إلى هاتين المدينتين الساحرتين؟!​**هيا بنا!​**فى البداية سنركب هذه الباخرة النيلية الرائعة:
​**

**وسنستمتع برؤية النيل الجميل والمراكب الشراعية البديعة:
​**

**

**وعندما تطأ أقدامنا أرض الأقصر سنستمتع برؤية أجمل الآثار وهى:​**معبد الأقصر..​**

**

**يعد  هذا المعبد للإله أمون رع والذى كان يحتفل بعيد زفافه إلى زوجته - موت-  مرة كل عام فينتقل موكب الإله من معبد الكرنك بطريق النيل إلى معبد الأقصر  ويرجع بناء المعبد إلى الفرعونين أمنحتب الثالث ورمسيس الثانى يبدأ مدخل  المعبد بالصرح الذى شيده رمسيس الثانى وبه تمثالان ضخمان يمثلانه جالساً .  ويتقدم المعبد مسلتان إحداهما مازالت قائمة والأخرى تزين ميدان الكونكورد  فى باريس يلى هذا الصرح فناء رمسيس الثانى المحوط من ثلاث جوانب بصفين من  الأعمدة على هيئة حزمه البردى المدعم .
​**معبد الكرنك:​**

**عرف هذا المعبد عند المصريين القدماء بأسم "اى بوت - اى بوت " أي أكثر  الأماكن احتراماً , وقد تم بناءه بمقاييس مهيبة وتبلغ مساحة المكان مائة  فدان ويمتد تاريخه على مدى ثلاثة عشر قرناً. تبدأ المعابد بطريق الكباش  التي تمثل آمون رمز الخصوبة والنمو , وقد نحتت أسفل رؤوس الكباش تماثيل  صغيرة لرمسيس الثاني .​**ويعد أيضا من أعظم  دور العبادة فى التاريخ، ويضم العديد من المعابد الى لا نظير لها من بينها  معبد للأله أمون وزوجته الألهه (موت ) وأبنهما الإله ( خنسو ) اله القمر  .. وعرف منذ الفتح العربى باسم الكرنك بمعنى الحصن.. نستهل زيارة المعبد  بالمرور من الصرح الأول الذى يرجع إلى الملك نختبو ( الأسرة 30 ) ومنه إلى  الفناء الكبير ويوجد على يمين الداخل ثالث مقاصير لثالوث طيبة من عهد سيتى  الثانى، وعلى اليسار يرى معبد رمسيس الثالث .​**يلى ذلك بقايا الصرح الثانى ومنه إلى صالة الأعمدة الكبرى التى تحتوى على134 عموداً​**



​**متحف الأقصر : ​*
*يقع بين معبدى الإقصر والكرنك ويضم المتحف المجموعات الأثرية الفرعونية التى عثر عليها فى مدينة الأقصر والمناطق المجاورة
​**

**تمثالا ممنون​**

**
هما كل ما تبقى من معبد تخليد الذكرى للفرعون امنحتب الثالث ويصل ارتفاع  الواحد نحو 19.20 متر وقد أطلق الإغريق هذا الأسم عندما تصدع التمثال  الشمالى منهما وأخرج صوتا – فشبهوه بالبطل الأسطورى ممنون الذى قتل فى حرب  طرواده وكان ينادى أمة أيوس إلهة الفجر كل صباح فكانت تبكى عليه وكانت  دموعها الندى
​**مقابر وادى الملوك والملكات :​*
*وهى المقابر التى أمر ملوك وملكات الدولة الحديثة بنحتها فى باطن  الصخر فى هذا الوادى لتكون بمأمن من عبث اللصوص .. وتتكون من عدة غرف  وسراديب توصل إلى حجرة الدفن .
​**وأهم هذه المقابر ​**

مقبرة رمسيس الثالث
مقبرة توت عنخ أمون


مقبرة سيتى الأول
مقبرة رمسيس السادس
مقبر امنحتب الثانى
مقبرة حورمحب
مقبرة تحتمس الثالث
**أهم مقابر وادى الملكات ​*

مقبرة الملكة نفرتارى زوجة رمسيس الثانى ​















*معبد الدير البحرى : شيدتة الملكة اللملكة " حتشبسوت "*
*وقد شيدته *

*لتؤدى فيه الطقوس التى تفيدها فى العالم الأخر. أما اسم الدير البحرى  فهو اسم عربى حديث أطلق على هذه المنطقة فى القرن السابع الميلادى بعد أن  استخدم الأقباط هذا المعبد ديراً لهم . ويتكون المعبد من ثلاثة مدرجات  متصاعدة يقسمها طريق صاعد . *
*



*

*



*

*معبد الرمسيوم : معبد تخليد الذكرى لرمسيس الثانى ومسجل على جدرانه معركه قادش . *

*معبد هابو: يُطلق على معبد هابو : الكرنك الغربي .. نظرا لضخامته
وهو من أكبر المعابد الجنائزية التي خصصت لتخليد ذكرى الفراعنة .. وقد أقامه الملك رمسيس الثالث*
*



*

*آثار أسوان:*​*تعتبر  مدينة أسوان من أجمل مشاتى العالم وتضم عدة آثار تاريخية ابرزها : معابد  أبو سمبل وهما معبدان بناهما رمسيس الثانى اشهر فراعنة مصر بين عامى 1290 و  1223 ق م​*
*وهما أهم معابد النوبة ويعتبر هذان المعبدان من المعجزات المعمارية فقد تم  نحتهما بالكامل داخل الجبل وهما معبد أبو سمبل الكبير : وقد خصص لعبادة  الإله رع حور آخت اله الشمس المشرقة .​*
*

**معبد ابو سمبل الصغير ​*
*بناه رمسيس الثانى تخليدا لزوجته المحبوبة نفرتارى ويمتاز هذا المعبد بجمال  رسومه وألوانه ويطلق عليه اسم معبد صخور إلهة الحب والموسيقى والجمال .
​**جزيرة فيلة : ​*
*تضم بقايا المعابد التى تعد تحفه لا نظير لها .​**

*
*معالم مدينة كوم امبو :​*
*معبد كوم أمبو :​*
*يقع المعبد على ربوة عالية تشرف على النيل ويرجع تاريخه إلى عصر البطالمة كذلك توجد مقابر الدولة القديمة​*
*في شمال مدينة كوم أمبو وهي تبعد عن المدينة حوالي 45 كم شمال أسوان وقد تم إنشاء المعبد عام 180 ق. م.​*
*لعبادة الآلهة (سبك وحورس) ويعد هذا المعبد فريدا في تركيبه المعماري لأنه يقوم على محورين يمثل كل منهما قائما بذاته​*
*كما تم عمل مشروع إضاءة متكامل لإنارة المعبد ليلا​*
*

**معالم مدينة ادفو ​*
*معبد إدفو :​*
*يقع على بُعد 123 كم شمال مدينة أسوان في مدينة إدفو وهو من أجمل المعابد المصرية ويتميز بضخامة بنائه وروعته​*
*ويرجع تاريخ بناؤه إلى العصر البطلمي وقد خصص المعبد لعبادة الإله (حورس بحدتي) حيث تصور جدرانه قصة حورس وانتقامه من عمه ست .​*
*

**أثار منطقة الكاب :​*
*ويرجع اسم المدينة إلى آلهة المدينة الرئيسية (نخبت) وهي على هيئة طائر العقاب وكان الاعتقاد السائد أن الآلهة​*
*تساعد على الولادة الملكية وتحتوي المنطقة على العديد من المقابر منها:​*
*- مقبرة النبلاء .​*
*- مقبرة باحري .​*
*- مقبرة أحمس ابن أبانا .​*
*- مقبرة رني .​*
*- مقبرة سيتاو .​*
*بالإضافة إلى المعابد الصغيرة ومنها معبد امنحوتب الثالث - هيكل تحوت - المعبد البطلمي​*


----------



## اني بل (7 أبريل 2015)

طلق عمال حفائر الأثري الفرنسي، أوجست مارييت، اسم شيخ البلد على ذلك التمثال الرائع، لشبهه بشيخ بلدهم. 

 أما التمثال، فيمثل في الأصل رجلا اسمه كا-عبر، الذي كان يعمل كاهنا مرتلا  يتولى قراءة الصلوات للمتوفى في المعابد والمصليات الجنزية. والتمثال من  أروع آيات تماثيل الأفراد في الدولة القديمة. 

 وقد شكلت ذراعاه مستقلتين، ثم ألحقتا بالجسم، وذلك في أسلوب اتبع كثيرا في التماثيل الخشبية. 

 وقد دعمت الذراع اليسرى، وكانت من قطعتين متواصلتين، بعصا من خشب. 

 العينان مطعمتان، حيث صنع الجفن من نحاس وكوارتز أبيض، والقرنية من بللور صخري

المكان : المتحف المصرى
الاسرة الخامسة وجد سنة: 1860م






تمثال جماعي مكسور ذو حجم مصغر، يصور  رجلا وزوجته "روي"؛ جالسين جنبا إلى جنب على كرسي عالي الظهر. وقد عوملت  ثيابهما وغطائي رأسيهما بنفس درجة الاهتمام بالتفاصيل التي تشاهد في  التماثيل الأكبر. 

 ويظهر الزوج إلى اليمين مرتديا ثياب من هو صاحب نفوذ في زمانه؛ ثوبا كتانيا  مضفرا ممتلئا منتفخا، وصندلا. ويده اليمنى منبسطة على ركبتيه، وترى نهايات  منديل ممسوك ومحتجب؛ متدلية من يده اليسرى. 

 وترتدي الزوجة "روي" ثوبا طويلا ضيقا حابكا مضفرا، وباروكة شعر طويلة كثيفة  تعلوها زهرة اللوتس. وهي تضع يدها اليسرى منبسطة على ركبتها، وتلمس كتف  زوجها باليد اليمنى.




الأبعاد

الارتفاع ٧٢ سم 










تمثال يصور حاروا جالساُ مرتخياً. وهو في مجلسه؛ يضع ساقه اليمنى مثنية تحته. بينما سحبت ساقه اليسرى إلى الأمام. 

 ويصور التمثال النبيل حاروا بديناُ ممتلئاً؛ كدليل على ثرائه. وزين التمثال بستة نقوش هيروغليفية رأسية، تعطي اسمه وألقابه.




الأبعاد

الارتفاع ٤٤ سم 
​


----------



## اني بل (25 أبريل 2015)

جوله كامله إلى الأهرامات بالصور و الشرح​ 













*منظر من الفضاء للأهرامات*​ 
*يوجد فى مصر حاليا تقريبا 104 هرم منتشره ما بين الجيزه و حتى النوبه تقريبا و كما هو معروف ان الاهرامات كانت مقابر لبعض فراعين مصر , و لكن لماذا اختاروا الشكل الهرمى تحديدا لبناء مقابرهم و كيف تطورت فكره بناء الهرم و غيرها من الاسئله و التى تحتاج منا الى مقدمه لتوضيح هذه التساؤلات.*
*يجرى نهر النيل فى مصر كما هو معروف من الجنوب الى الشمال و يقسم مصر الى نصفين شرقى و غربى و قد عاش قدماء المصريون على ضفاف نهر النيل و بدأوا فى إقامه حضارتهم على جانبيه و يبدأ تاريخ مصر من سنه 3200 قبل الميلاد تقريبا و هو بدايه معرفه الكتابه عند المصريين ,اما ما قبل ذلك فيسمى عصور ما قبل التاريخ و منذ العصور الاولى اعتقد المصرى القديم فى فكره البعث بعد الموت و الحياه مره أخرى فى عالم اخر و قد جاءت هذه الفكره من ملاحظته للطبيعه و ما يتكرر فيها مثل الشمس و فيضان نهر النيل الذى يتكرر كل عام فى نفس الموعد و الزرع الذى ينبت مره ثانيه بعد حصاده. و اعتقد المصرى القديم ان الشرق يمثل الحياه بينما الغرب يعنى الموت مثلما تولد الشمس كل يوم من الشرق و تموت فى الغرب ، من هذه النقطه نجد أن كل اهرامات مصر باعتبارها مقابر بل و كل مقابر المصريين القدماء تقع غرب النيل مع استثناء وحيد تقريبا.*
*و منذ البدايه كان الدفن يتم فى حفره بيضاويه الشكل مع وضع بعض الاوانى البسيطه بداخلها مع المتوفى لاستخدامها فى العالم الآخر , و كان الميت يدفن فى وضع الجنين فى بطن الأم و ذلك لتسهيل عمليه ميلاده مره آخرى و الوجه يكون متجه للشرق , و مع مرور الوقت بدأت الحفره تتسع و تتطورت إلى ان أصبحت غرفه أو غرفتين مع ازدياد الادوات الموضوعه بداخلها و بناء جدرانها بالطوب و ازداد التطور بعد ذلك ليصل إلى بناء من الطوب فوق الأرض أعلى هذه الحجرات و هو ما يسمى بالمصطبه *.​ 






*شكل لمصطبه من درجتين*​ 

*و مع بدايه الأسره الثالثه2780-2680ق.م ظهر الهرم المدرج لأول مره للملك زوسر فى منطقه سقاره و يرجع الفضل فى هذا البناء للمهندس العبقرى إيمحوتب و معنى اسمه( القادم فى سلام) ،و نال إيمحوتب من التكريم أن كتب الملك زوسر اسمه على قاعده تمثاله الملكى الموجود حاليا بالمتحف المصرى فى سابقه لم تتكرر فى التاريخ المصرى القديم أن يكتب اسم شخص عادى على تمثال الملك .*
*كانت هذه اول مره يتم استخدام الحجاره فى البناء ، و الجدير بالذكر أن الهرم الذى يعد مكان الدفن للملك يرتبط بمجموعه من العناصر المعماريه الاخرى و التى تمثل مجموعه جنازيه للملك المتوفى *





*منظر عام يوضح مجموعه الملك زوسر الجنازيه و الهرم المدرج.*​


----------



## اني بل (25 أبريل 2015)

*أما عن فكره الهرم تحديدا فقد ارتبط الشكل الهرمى لديهم بفكره  نشأه الكون و اعتقدوا كذلك طبقا لبعض كتاباتهم و نصوصهم الدينيه أن الهرم  وسيله تساعد روح المتوفى فى الوصول إلى السماء مع المعبود رع .و يمكن أن  نرى أحيانا أشعه الشمس بين السحاب و هى تاخذ الشكل الهرمى أيضا و كانت كذلك  من ضمن هذه الوسائل الكثيره التى يمكن أن تساعدهم فى الصعود إلى السماء .  نرى أيضا الشكل الهرمى أعلى المسلات و بعض المقابر الصغيره للأفراد فى جنوب  مصر , حتى عندما فكر ملوك الدوله الحديثه فى بناء مقابرهم فى البر الغربى  فى وادى الملوك و نقرها فى باطن الجبل لحمايتها من السرقه لم يتخلوا عن  الشكل الهرمى و الذى كان ممثل فى قمه الجبل نفسه و بشكل طبيعى

*




*منظر يوضح شكل أشعه الشمس من بين السحاب *

*هرم سقاره المدرج *






*تسمى  المنطقه سقاره نسبه الى المعبود سوكر معبود الجبانه عند المصريين  القدماء.و قد بدأ إيمحوتب فى هذه المنطقه فى بناء مقبرة المللك زوسر على  شكل مصطبه و أراد لها من الفخامه ما يميزها عن غيرها و استخدمت أحجار  الجرانيت فى بناء حجره الدفن التى تمتد إلى عمق 28 متر تقريبا تحت سطح  الأرض أسفل هذه المصطبه ثم عدل من تصميمه و ارتفع بمصطبه أخرى فوقها ثم  ثالثه حتى وصل إلى ست درجات ارتفاعها 60 متر و طول قاعده الهرم ما يقرب من  130 متر كانت كلها مكسوه من الخارج بالحجر الجيرى الأبيض ,و قد عثر داخل  سراديب و ممرات الهرم على مايزيد عن 40 ألف من أوانى الفخار و الألباستر و  الشست و غيرها, أما المجوعه الجنازيه الخاصه بالملك فتشمل إلى جانب الهرم  المدرج أيضا بيت للشمال و أخر للجنوب باعتبار أن ملك مصر هو ملك للشمال و  الجنوب معا و تشمل أيضا معبد لتقديم القرابين للملك المتوفى و معبد جنازى  لإقامه الطقوس الدينيه و مراسم الدفن ,و يوجد كذلك حجره بجوار الهرم تسمى  حجره السرداب بها تمثال للملك زوسر ،هذا التمثال يكون بمثابه الدليل للروح  حتى تتعرف على الجسد مره اخرى

*





*و  مع بدايه الأسره الرابعه 2680 قبل الميلاد بدأت المحاولات لبناء هرم كامل  فى منطقه دهشور القريبه من سقاره فى عهد الملك سنفرو لكن حدث خطأ فى تقدير  زاويه البناء فجاءت منفرجه قليلا 54 درجه و عند إرتفاع 48 متر تقريبا بدأت  بعض جدران الهرم الداخليه فى التشقق فقلل المهندس زاويه البناء إلى 43 درجه  ووصل إرتفاعه كاملا إلى 101 متر, وظهر بشكل كما فى الصوره و يطلق عليه  حاليا الهرم المنكسر أو المنبعج .
و يعد هرم سنفرو الثانى فى دهشور أيضا  هو أول هرم حقيقى فى مصرإذ تم بناؤه بزاويه 43 درجه تقريبا و ارتفاع 99  متر، و تم كساء الهرمين بالحجر الجيرى الأبيض.*




​


----------



## اني بل (25 أبريل 2015)

*إحدى  عجائب الدنيا السبع و يشغل مساحه 13 فدان تقريبا و ارتفاعه الأصلى 146 متر  وحاليا 137 متر تقريبا و طول ضلع قاعدته 230 متر . أما عن اوزان قطع  الحجاره فتتراوح ما بين طن و ثمانيه أطنان او أكثر.
صاحب الهرم هو الملك  خوفو2650 ق.م , اختصار لاسم ( خنوم وى إف وى ) بمعنى المعبود خنوم يحمينى .  و لكن هل نتصور أن هذا الملك صاحب هذا البناء العملاق لم نعثر له إلا على  تمثال واحد صغير جدا يصل حجمه إلى 7.5 سم تقريبا و من العصور المتأخره ,  حيث أن الملك منع فى هذا الوقت إقامه او نحت أى تماثيل حيث لم نعثر على  تماثيل كبيره الحجم فى هذه الفتره إلا تمثال واحد و كان مخبأ فى مقبره  للأمير رع حتب و زوجته و ربما أراد الملك أن يبدأ بنفسه فى منع إقامه  التماثيل .
استغرق بناء الهرم الأكبر ما يقرب من عشرين عاما و  بناء الممرات و الاجزاء السفليه من الهرم عشر أعوام و ذلك طبقا لما ذكره  هيرودوت المؤرخ اليونانى الذى زار مصر فى القرن الرابع قبل الميلاد بعد  أكثر من 2000 سنه من بناء الهرم و سمع هذه الروايات و غيرها من بعض الكهنه و  الرواه .
قطعت الحجاره التى استخدمت فى بناء الهرم الأكبر من المنطقه  المحيطه بالهرم و حجاره الكساء الخارجى من منطقه جبل طره و الحجاره  الجرانيتيه المستخدمه فى الغرف الداخليه من محاجر أسوان و كانوا يأتوا بها  عن طريق نهر النيل الذى كان يصل إلى منطقه الهرم فى ذلك الوقت.
كانت  الحجاره تقطع و تفصل عن بعضها عن طريق عمل فتحات على مسافات متقاربه فى  قطعه الحجاره المراد قطعها ثم يتم دق بعض الأوتاد الخشبيه فيها و الطرق  عليها مع وضع الماء عليها و كلما تشرب الخشب بالماء ازداد حجمه داخل قطعه  الحجر و مع استمرار الطرق عليها تنفصل عن بعضها ثم يتم تهذيبها و صقلها  باستخدام نوع حجر أقوى مثل الجرانيت أو الديوريت .
استخدم المصريون  القدماء -و كما فى الصوره - طريق رملى لبناء الأهرامات حيث توضع قطع  الحجاره على زحافات خشبيه , أسفلها جذوع النخل المستديره تعمل كالعجلات و  يتم سحب الزحافات بالحبال و الثيران مع رش الماء على الرمال لتسهل عمليه  السحب ، و كلما زاد الأرتفاع زادوا فى الرمال حتى قمه الهرم ثم يتم كساء  الهرم بالحجر الجيرى الأملس من أعلى إلى أسفل و إزاله الرمال تدريجيا . 

*



​


----------



## اني بل (25 أبريل 2015)

*المدخل الرئيسى للهرم الأكبر و أسفله المدخل الحالى.*​ 
*الطريف كذلك أن محمد على والى مصر 1805-1841 ميلاديه فكر فى هدم الهرم الأكبر و استخدام حجارته فى بناء القناطر الخيريه و غيرها من المبانى إلا انهم وجدوا أن تكلفه جلب حجاره جديده أرخص و أسهل من هدم الهرم و نقل حجارته مره أخرى، و قد استخدمت بالفعل بعض الحجاره من اهرامات مختلفه فى بناء بعض المساجد و المبانى فى مصر حيث نرى أحيانا بعض الكتابات الهيروغليفيه فى المبانى الاسلاميه فى شارع المعز و أسوار القاهره و غيرها.*
*تذكر الروايات أن عدد العمال كان ما يقرب من مائه الف عامل و كان العمال ينقسموا إلى دائمين يعملون طوال العام فى البناء و عمال موسميين و هم المزارعين أصلا و كانوا يعملوا بالبناء فتره فيضان النيل حيث لا يوجد زراعه فى تلك الفتره. و قد عثر على مساكن و جبانات للعمال بجوار أهرامات الجيزه و كان غذائهم الرئيسى يعتمد على الخبز و مشروب الجعه (خبزمصنوع من الشعيريتم وضعه فى الماء أو اللبن حتى يتخمر و يحتوى هذا المشروب على نسبه طبيعيه من المضادات الحيويه) ,بينما تذكر الاكتشافات الحديثه أن عدد العمال كان فى حدود 20 ألف عامل فقط و أن غذائهم كان من اللحوم و الأبقار التى يتم ذبحها يوميا .*
*من الغرائب عن الهرم الأكبر أيضا انه رغم هذا الحجم الكبير جدا ,انه كان ينسب للملك خوفو نقلا عن القدماء و خاصه هيرودوت و لم يعثر على ما يشير الى الملك خوفو الا فى القرن 19 حيث وجد(العام 17 من حكم الملك خوفو)مكتوبه بالمداد الأحمر فى سقف الحجره الثالثه فوق حجره الدفن و يبدو انها قد كتبت بواسطه أحد العمال أثناء بناء الهرم.*​ 
*و قد تم بناء الهرم الأكبر بحيث تواجه واجهاته الاربع الجهات الأصليه و ثبتت الحجاره الى بعضها البعض بواسطه تفريغ الهواء بينهما و ربما كان ذلك عن طريق عمل عده فتحات او ثقوب فى قطعه الحجر و عمل ثقوب مماثله لها فى واجهه القطعه الأخرى المراد جذبها إليها بحيثت تكون هذه الثقوب متقابله فى نفس المكان و يتم تفريغ الهواء بينهم مما يؤدى إلى تماسكهم بقوه ( فكره تفريغ الهواء فى اللاصق المطاطى الذى يلصق إلى الزجاج ).*
*و توجد حتى الأن بقايا المعبد الجنازى الخاص بالملك خوفو فى الناحيه الشرقيه للهرم أما معبد الوادى فيوجد تحت منطقه نزله السمان القريبه من الهرم و المأهوله حاليا بالسكان.*
*أما عن دقه بناء الهرم نجد متوسط الخطأ فى طول جوانبه لا يتعدى 1: 4000 , و أن الفواصل بين بعض أحجاره لا تتعدى نصف مليمتر مما لا يسمح للشفره بالنفاذ بينهما.*
*هل يمكن لبناء بهذه الدقه و الإتقان أن يبنى بالسخره و الإجبار أم أن روح الرضا و الرغبه فى الأبداع هى الدافع لمثل هذا العمل .... ؟ *​ 











*يعد هرم الملك (خعفرع - تعنى يشرق رع ) و معابده نموذجا كاملا نرى فيه بوضوح الهرم مكان الدفن و معبد الوادى و معبد إقامه الطقوس الدينيه كما فى الصوره الموضحه .*














​


----------



## اني بل (25 أبريل 2015)

*أطلق الكهنه على الهرم اسم (ور خعفرع) بمعنى عظيم خفرع و نرى بوضوح بقايا جزء من الكساء الخارجى على قمه الهرم و أيضا كساء جرانيتى عند القاعده.*




​ 
*و قد عثر داخل معبد الوادى الخاص بالملك خفرع على تمثال من الديوريت موجود الآن بالمتحف المصرى و نرى صورته على العمله الورقيه فئه العشره جنيهات ويقال أن الرئيس عبد الناصر أمر بعدم خروج هذا التمثال من مصر .*
*و حاليا يوجد داخل هذا المعبد بئر صغيره يروج لها البعض انه إذا ألقى بها شخص قطعه من النقود و تمنى أمنيه فإنها تتحقق و بالطبع يقوم الحراس أخر اليوم بجمع هذه العملات المختلفه من البئر. *​


----------



## اني بل (25 أبريل 2015)

*صاحب هذا التمثال الكثير من الأساطير و القصص الغريبه قديما و  حديثا , فنجد فى الأسره 18 أحد ملوك مصر يدعى تحتمس الرابع لم يكن وريثا  شرعيا للعرش الإ انه تولى عرش مصر و لجأ إلى قصه طريفه اقنع بها عقول  المصريين البسطاء فيقول انه ذهب ذات يوم و هو أمير لممارسه الرياضه بعجلته  الحربيه حول تمثال أبو الهول و كان التمثال فى ذلك الوقت مدفون فى الرمال  حتى رأسه فيذكر انه من التعب رقد بجوار التمثال و غلبه النعاس فجاء له  الآله فى الحلم و طلب منه أن يزيل الرمال من حوله و أنه سيتولى عرش مصر إن  هو فعل ذلك ، و بالفعل تولى العرش و أقام لوحه لتخليد هذه القصه و إقناع  الشعب بها و توجد هذه اللوحه الآن بين قدمى أبو الهول و يطلق عليها لوحه  الحلم .*









​


----------



## اني بل (25 أبريل 2015)




----------



## ميشيل فريد (25 أبريل 2015)

[YOUTUBE]xTWtJLIzw_s[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ميشيل فريد (25 أبريل 2015)

[YOUTUBE]gkJ2-SiHmj8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------

